# Petition for a "Video Games Lounge" subforum. - IT'S LIVE



## JamesMcProgger

There are a lot of gamers in headfi, gathered around a few highly populated threads. Videogames is an industry that puts the sound quality as one of its priorities, and considering that there are companies designing headphones for gaiming, I think the Video Games subforums might be useful.
   
  plus we could discuss games too.
   
*Please post and/or vote in the poll.*
   
  thank you.


----------



## BobSaysHi

I vote yay. It certainly couldn't hurt.


----------



## dyl1dyl

I vote yes.


----------



## jjinh




----------



## Uncle Erik

I'm not a gamer, but support the idea.

A lot of members play and I think it would generate traffic and get use. It might open the door to some new sponsors, too.


----------



## Parall3l

YAY, I don't understand how video games would go with the name of head-fi though.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

I voted yay


----------



## NamelessPFG

I vote yes.
   
  You might think that Head-Fi is all about audiophile music reproduction, but have you noticed all the gaming threads in the Headphones (full-size) forum? People are coming here to find if there's a better option than the typical gaming headsets for games, especially with the big Mad Lust Envy thread in there. After all, it's why I lurked this place for so long before making an account.


----------



## zammykoo

Yes.
   
  BFBC2!


----------



## nikp

I'm just a casual gamer, but I'm going to say yes to that.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Sure, I'd like to see that. A video game subforum, and perhaps a Movies / Anime subforum :}


----------



## jude

I voted "yay" and will give this more consideration.  Admittedly, it's something I'd been thinking about already.  I thought a gaming sub-forum, with some focus on sound quality with respect to gaming (of course, also with normal gaming discussion), might be a good fit.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Alright!  Jude's in with us!


----------



## xaval

yay. BF3 is almost beta and... then we'll have the New Elder Scrolls... and then I won't be visiting headfi much in the next 12 months... unless there's a gaming thread on these boards.
   
  Here's to Headfier Andy and McProgger


----------



## OneSec

Yeah I dont see much PC games' music being discussed here. i.e: Diablo 2 opening theme music is really fantastic, and yeah, perhaps this can bring some games tunes' to head-fiérs too.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Yeah I dont see much PC games' music being discussed here. i.e: Diablo 2 opening theme music is really fantastic, and yeah, perhaps this can bring some games tunes' to head-fiérs too.


 


  It is not about the music in videogames, it is about the sound of the videogame itself. playing a game with surround sound with some nice comfortable headphones with large soundstage is highly addictive.
   
  Dragon Age, you can hear the footsteps behind you when someones is following you, and all the enviroment, winds, trees, birds, voices int he town. it is really a charm. not to mention the fights...


----------



## OneSec

Sorry I didnt make myself clear from start - Yeah the technicality or sound effects to games will probably be the main discussions. However I sure there can be more sharing share - the good music is one of those


----------



## Naked Snake

I voted yay. Also Mad Lust Envy's gaming headphone guide should be stickied, would eliminate 90% of new gaming headphone threads. And how come there are no stickies at all on this forum?


----------



## Hellbishop

I vote YAY! cause theres nothing like listening to Godzilla music while playing MORROWIND or OBLIVION or hearing a desolate wind in a spooky fps shooter graveyard. Thank you for trying to make this possible JamesMcProgger


----------



## kingice10

FPS COD gamer here...I vote YES!


----------



## Boond

I play bad company 2 and 30% of it is sound in my opinion (footsteps and bullets flying past) so it's a yes.


----------



## dyl1dyl

Yes, definietly


----------



## Raizor

Voted yay. My friend used to play games with his sound completely off and had no idea how he could do such a horrible thing.


----------



## Currawong

I've voted yay on this too. I've seen lots of gamers posting too.


----------



## .Sup

Yes. I just got my BF3 beta key.


----------



## riddiculous

Definite yay over here. Gotta love the advantage of a large soundstage in FPS's. Get the right set up and you can hear people through walls.


----------



## Astrozombie

As long as i only have to sign once, unlike those stupid petitions at school that ask for 5 signatures......


----------



## nikongod

I vote against further diluting an *audio* site with gaming stuffs. With prejudice.


----------



## Akabeth

Quote:


nikongod said:


> I vote against further diluting an *audio* site with gaming stuffs. With prejudice.


 
  I'll second that and for the record I voted for 'I dont care'. There are much better places to discuss video games _specifically_.


----------



## olor1n

nikongod said:


> I vote against further diluting an *audio* site with gaming stuffs. With prejudice.




Same. Headphone fanboys are bad enough, imagine the anarchy if these floodgates are opened. But it sounds like a done deal though, with the commercial considerations possibly tickling the fancy of those at the helm.

If it does go ahead, may I suggest "Headshot-Fi" as the title of the sub-forum?


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> If it does go ahead, may I suggest "Headshot-Fi" as the title of the sub-forum?


 

  
  LOL that is brilliant !


----------



## NamelessPFG

I see that some people here clearly don't like the thought of a gaming section here at Head-Fi.
   
  But here's how I look at it: the currently-existing forums are ALREADY being "diluted" by gaming talk, if you want to call it that. I see this as an opportunity to move all of that to its own little section, and the audiophile hi-fi traditional music lover folk can discuss their interests in the traditional forums with no distractions. By no means do I expect the main page to bring it up specifically over the main focus on headphones; it's just a little community thing on the side, as just one possible use for headphones.
   
  Also, if you're talking about how there are better places to discuss video games, that is very much the case, but none of those places are nearly as good for discussing the _headphones_ used when playing those games. Believe it or not, people do buy headphones and headsets specifically for gaming (or just want an all-rounder set that also includes music listening, especially given the price tags), and were it not for resources like the big Mad Lust Envy thread, they may not know any better and just go for the "gaming" headsets without evaluating any better options. Better headphones help make games more enjoyable, just as they would make music more enjoyable.
   
  This all stems from the view that Head-Fi is a headphone resource first and foremost, and the uses for those headphones come second.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Yes Yes Yes. We need a video games lounge.


----------



## Exediron

I vote Yay, with some hesitation. Hopefully we wouldn't attract the bad gaming crowd.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Yeah I dont see much PC games' music being discussed here. i.e: Diablo 2 opening theme music is


 
   
   
  OneSec, I'm real happy for you, and Imma let you finish, but Final Fantasy VII had one of the best soundtracks of all time. Of all time.
   
  I'm joking with you, please don't take me seriously. I'm not trying to troll. I think video games have some of the best soundtracks out there. It'd be nice to have a place to discuss how hard Dark Souls is.
   
  Edit: Oh god we can have a Head-Fi League of Legends team.


----------



## fabio-fi

I've been into gaming lately, and i definitely support this brilliant idea.


----------



## GravitySmacked

I'll say yes to this (big games fan).


----------



## Magedark

I voted yes. Then we can get giddy over Skyrim.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

We have a Jeans-Fi thread, a Watch-Thread, a Movie-Thread......
  So video game forum wouldn't hurt, would it?
   
  Many people here are looking for gamer headphones anyway, so why not a video game forum.


----------



## redwarrior191

yes..that would reduce the amount of "whats the best gaming headsets" threads in the main headphone forum.. but seriously, i don't see any negative in making a video game subforum.. less distractions for those that doesn't care..more accomodating place for those that are gamers..


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





magedark said:


> I voted yes. Then we can get giddy over Skyrim.


 


  I am actually squealing like a little girl over that game. That's how psyched i am.


----------



## valkolton

I personally want to research what people want in a gaming headset that are really into sound/music/fx.  Also what cables/wireless rigs people prefer.  I used to be a game addict, but I've gone sober now a few years by means of music production.


----------



## thecourier

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> I personally want to research what people want in a gaming headset that are really into sound/music/fx.  Also what cables/wireless rigs people prefer.  I used to be a game addict, but I've gone sober now a few years by means of music production.


 


  Yes, it would be good for the companies to research what gamers like on a headset/headphone. Im relatively new to this site, but im a big fan of gaming.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

How many votes do we need, if i may ask?


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

103 so far.. how many do we need to make this happen?
  
  Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> How many votes do we need, if i may ask?


----------



## buffalowings

AD700 for casual gaming..HD25 for hardcore gaming sessions (yup...when my GPU is overclocked..it gets loudDDDdDDDDDdddDDdDDdD


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





hawaiiancerveza said:


> 103 so far.. how many do we need to make this happen?


 

 yes.
  Who are we trying to convince?


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

IDK how this works.  I figure if we are trying to get a game sub form we might need a certain amount of people who petitioned?  
  
  Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> yes.
> Who are we trying to convince?


----------



## DancetoExpress

Yay, I say. It'd be nice to have a way for a good community to converse about gaming and related subjects (i.e, gaming headsets/gear).


----------



## staxxx

signed, headphones aren't only used for music


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





staxxx said:


> signed, headphones aren't only used for music


 


   
  agreed. I use my 555s exclusively for gaming and movies


----------



## kingice10

Precisely. As a gamer, I need to know or even share the views of many gamers who is an audio enthusiast as well who uses their gaming headphones from different companies like Razer, Creative, etc...then rate them accordingly or compare them to existing audiophile products.
   
  If our great headfiers like @ljokerl can do reviews of portable headphone or iems or even earbuds, why can't we have a mass review of headsets that can be used for gaming...although there is a thread already existing for this but is only applicable for Dolby Headphones. Why not post your existing gaming headphones, even cheapos then compare it with audiophile headphones if they are capable of bringing the same experience.
   
  So does this still mean we need a separate Section for this kind of discussion? I think it's better. 
   
  Ok enough ranting...back to playing RAGE.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> yes.
> Who are we trying to convince?


 


  no idea, Jude, Currawong and Uncle Erick already signed "yay". guess now we wait. and get the voters up would be nice too. 108 is little compared to the traffic HF has.


----------



## THIN MAN

Two thumbs way up. King hit the nail on the head
  
  Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> Precisely. As a gamer, I need to know or even share the views of many gamers who is an audio enthusiast as well who uses their gaming headphones from different companies like Razer, Creative, etc...then rate them accordingly or compare them to existing audiophile products.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> no idea, Jude, Currawong and Uncle Erick already signed "yay". guess now we wait. and get the voters up would be nice too. 108 is little compared to the traffic HF has.


 

 That's interesting. We are trying to convince Administrators who have already agreed. 
  Just as a matter of interest, is _Huddler.com _running this site? If so, we are trying to convince some some Huddler-representative.
  You should make this petition known to the general public.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> That's interesting. We are trying to convince Administrators who have already agreed.
> Just as a matter of interest, is _Huddler.com _running this site? If so, we are trying to convince some some Huddler-representative.
> You should make this petition known to the general public.


 


  I believe Huddler only does the technical part of the forum functionality.
   
  I have the petition in my signature, so maybe people notice it, you are free to help if you want to


----------



## jarra

bump


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I believe Huddler only does the technical part of the forum functionality.
> 
> I have the petition in my signature, so maybe people notice it, you are free to help if you want to


 
   
  Is creating a new forum-section not a technical modification?
  Maybe you could ask jude to but a link to the petition on the main page with the news? I presume that would speed up the process.


----------



## Digital-Pride




----------



## TheDreamthinker

anything new?


----------



## Amorgan

I guess we need to wait.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





amorgan said:


> I guess we need to wait.


 

 yeah, right.....


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





amorgan said:


> I guess we need to wait.


 

 The epitome of waiting can is synonymous with Duke Nukem Forever which just happens to be related to gaming. Nailed it.
   
  I'll go one step further, and accomplish this in less than six steps.
   
  Duke Nukem Forever features Jason Douglas (Did generic male voices).
   
  Jason Douglas was in Sin City which also featured Rosario Dawson.
   
  Rosario Dawson was in an episode of Robot Chicken where she did her lines with Seth Green.
   
  In the same show, Seth Green did an episode with Kevin Bacon. Bam.
   
  (Edit: TO PLAY THE GAME. Okay, I'll stop with the puns.)


----------



## leng jai

On what planet is this the case? Outside of a few games from certain developers most games have sub-par to horrendous audio design/quality.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> There are a lot of gamers in headfi, gathered around a few highly populated threads. Videogames is an industry that puts the *sound quality as one of its priorities*, and considering that there are companies designing headphones for gaiming, I think the Video Games subforums might be useful.
> 
> plus we could discuss games too.
> 
> ...


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





leng jai said:


> On what planet is this the case? Outside of a few games from certain developers most games have sub-par to horrendous audio design/quality.


 

 Sound quality has taken a sharp turn for the better and has been that way for the past few years. It's undeniable. How many games would I need to list to prove this point?


----------



## leng jai

It has but the majority are still sound pretty average. 
   
  FYI the only games I've played that have impressed me with their sound are:
   
  Uncharted Series
  MGS4
  Dead Space 1/2
  Battlefield Series (pretty much anything done by DICE)
  Mirrors Edge
  Red Dead Redemption
  Killzone Series
  Alan Wake
  Wipeout HD
  God of War 3
   
  Most games are just inherently loud with far too much bass mixed in and poor dynamics. Sound mixing is often just complete off with things like voice and footsteps being too loud/soft. The discrepancy is especially significant when you compare them to even mediocre movie surround mixes. To say game developers put it as one of their main priorities is just plain wrong.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Video games without themed music is not a game. Same holds true for movies.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> Sound quality has taken a sharp turn for the better and has been that way for the past few years. It's undeniable. How many games would I need to list to prove this point?


 

 I question that.
   
  Sound design and direction is one thing; modern games have pretty good sound effects.
   
The way the sounds are positioned by the game engine, on the other hand...I dare say that we've actually been regressing over the past five years, going back from a 3D sound space to 7.1 (2D) at the most because current software sound system middleware refuses to provide a 3D sound space to let the sound device driver map it as desired, or at least provide a binaural option for us headphone users.


----------



## kiteki

Gaming is an immersive audio/visual experience revolving around technology.
   
  Noise isolation is required, if you visit an internet cafe every single computer will have headphones.
   
  An athlete that takes his sport seriously will buy $300 sneakers, just like a gamer buys a $200 keyboard and $80 mouse to improve the tacticle experience.
   
   
  To most people, spending $200 on a keyboard seems over the top, but to a gamer that knows what n-key rollover and microswitches are, it's quite normal / logical.
   
  It's the same around here, to the average consumer spending $200 on a headphone is way over the top, around here it's perfectly normal / logical.
   
   
  Personally I don't play or like FPS's, but I play music / rhythm games quite a lot and would like to see a sub-sub-forum dedicated to that, so I voted yay.
   
   
  If an influx of gamers arrive to head-fi, I wish you the best of luck attempting to remotely moderate them.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Gaming is an immersive audio/visual experience revolving around technology.
> 
> Noise isolation is required, if you visit an internet cafe every single computer will have headphones.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I used to not like to play FPS like you.
   
  Then I took an arrow in the knee.
   
  (HURRRRR SKYRIM)
  
  We need a gaming subforum. Also, we need to convince V-Moda to make a customizable gaming headset. The LP2's apparently are built for movies/gaming, and adding a noise-cancelling mic with the LP2 with custom shields would be legendary. (Edit: Well. Not like it's -built- for movies/gaming, but they work phenomenally with movies/gaming as so a few reviews have stated. Examples used were Black Hawk Down)
   
  Advertising for it too would be easy as hell. You contact one of the major professional gaming teams, offer to give them some free customized sets to test out and give a review on it and have them use it for some competitions. Instant influx of international and domestic demand.


----------



## kiteki

I like games with steep learning curves that after 6 months you still don't understand anything, after 2 years you become pretty decent.
   
  not click click bang bang.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Still nothing?


----------



## Mad Max

Headshot-Fi?  LOL
   
  I love FPS.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> ...  Then I took an arrow in the knee.
> ...


 
   
  I'm tired of seeing this everywhere.  I love what the guards say, too, but this is getting very old and overused already.  =\


----------



## kiteki

I was good at music / rhythm games, then I took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## Mad Max

That's certainly going to affect how well you can play DDR at the arcade.
Does Project Diva also get platforms for "dancing" like DDR?


----------



## RexAeterna

kiteki said:


> Gaming is an immersive audio/visual experience revolving around technology.
> 
> Noise isolation is required, if you visit an internet cafe every single computer will have headphones.
> 
> ...




i take my training very seriously but i do not or would want to spend 300 bucks on shoes that's going to see every single element of nature. i need something to hold up but anything past 100 bucks is pretty ridiculous. that's why i stick with New Balance for my feet. i do tons of pounding on them and tear them through sheet,snow,rain,mud,water,ect. and still going strong after 2 years lol.

anyways i like playing lot of rhythm/music games myself since i was younger and was introduced to DDR by my cousin who was stationed in japan and when he came back showed me whole bunch of unknown consoles and games i had no idea existed. also into other games like drum mania, keyboard mania, beat mania, ITG, guitar hero, and frets on fire. even have my old modded ps2 and imported DDR games.


----------



## kiteki

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> [/] unknown consoles and games i had no idea existed. also into other games like drum mania, keyboard mania, beat mania, ITG, guitar hero, and frets on fire. even have my old modded ps2 and imported DDR games.


 

 Yup that's where it's at.
   
  The PC version of DrumMania is DTXMania, and the PC version of beatmania IIDX is Lunatic Rave 2 / LR2.
   
  Keysounded music games are the most addictive, so when you hit the notes they actually make a sound, unlike ITG and most western music games which is just a song playing, boring, weak.
   
  Now that the PS2 versions have ceased, and the arcade software is very difficult to install, LR2 is the popular one, it's very advanced and there are artist competitions that make music for it every year, not only the music but you have to divide the song into 1000 pieces and make charts for the game too, all in all a very long process.
   
  DTXmania is good but you need an electronic drumkit, I'm not sure about the entry level ones, but a Yamaha will cost you around $1000.
   
  At least with LR2 you can play on keyboard, for starters.... well some top-level Korean players play on keyboard still, but then it's too hard to transition to arcade style.
   
  Here's the game for those interested (not piracy) http://www.lr2.sakura.ne.jp/LR2_081005.zip and some songs http://bms.bemaniso.ws/?style=red
   
  This is what the controllers look like:


----------



## ibage

I'm actually here because of gaming. I wanted the best experience possible for my games and someone on another forum suggested headphones and a soundcard instead of a headset. Research led me here. I got the HD555 and they peaked my curiosity. I had a taste of what I was missing with my music and it sorta snowballed from there.
   
  I've always spent time listening to music when I wasn't gaming so I suppose it might have been an inevitability that I'd end up here.
   
  In any case, I'm on board with a section for gaming. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

I somehow getting the feeling that this poll is/was quite useless.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> I somehow getting the feeling that this poll is/was quite useless.


----------



## kiteki

Why don't we turn this thread _*into*_ the video games chill-out lounge sub-forum?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Why don't we turn this thread _*into*_ the video games chill-out lounge sub-forum?


 

 Seems to be the only option. If nobody is willing to do something then....be happy with what you get. Be grateful.


----------



## kiteki

JamesMcFlurry
   
  Change the thread title to *"video-games-chill-out-lounge-subforum"*


----------



## kiteki

So............ anyone played any Ghosts 'n' Goblins lately?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> So............ anyone played any Ghosts 'n' Goblins lately?


 


  Pfft!  It's all about the Oregon Trail.  Booyah!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Pfft!  It's all about the Oregon Trail.  Booyah!


 


  nah bro, castlevania for snes, Dracula X - Vampire's Kiss was the bomb


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> nah bro, castlevania for snes, Dracula X - Vampire's Kiss was the bomb


 


  I take your Castlevania and raise you Megaman X, also for the SNES.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> I take your Castlevania and raise you Megaman X, also for the SNES.


 

 challenge accepted.
  I take your megaman X and raise it to Metroid back to back with Terranigma, both for SNES


----------



## Digital-Pride

Hmm, McProgger I believe you've won this round.  But mark my words, I"ll get you next time!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Anyone else play Fatal Frame?
  Why with all of the power in modern consoles and PC can't developers make a genially scary game anymore? Now before I get pelted with DURRR AMNESIA AND PENUMBRA, I waltzed through both of those games with out so much ad blinking violently.


----------



## TruBrew

I am an ocassional gamer, and I don't mean casual gaming. I have I think over 150 hours in oblivion. Anyway, I am not sure if the sun forum is merited. I agree that it may help curb the number of new threads about gaming headphone, but does it deserve a sub forum. We don't need a thread to be started every time a new game comes out. This is after all, not a gaming forum. The same arguments could be given for creating a sub forum for Movies, Or TV shows.
   
  I think gamers and headphones go hand in hand to some degree, so I see it being a common talking point. However, I think the amount of video game talk here is fine, but borders on excessive. Creating a place for it will likely cause it to expand. I would say move the video game talk away from head-fi, but honestly I think I rather just push it into a corner (sub forum).
   
  So after thinking too hard about it, I vote yes. I also Realize that my vote doesn't actually count for anything, and I therefore have spent an unnecessary amount of time thinking about the question.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> I am an ocassional gamer, and I don't mean casual gaming. I have I think over 150 hours in oblivion. Anyway, I am not sure if the sun forum is merited. I agree that it may help curb the number of new threads about gaming headphone, but does it deserve a sub forum. We don't need a thread to be started every time a new game comes out. This is after all, not a gaming forum. The same arguments could be given for creating a sub forum for Movies, Or TV shows.
> 
> I think gamers and headphones go hand in hand to some degree, so I see it being a common talking point. However, I think the amount of video game talk here is fine, but borders on excessive. Creating a place for it will likely cause it to expand. I would say move the video game talk away from head-fi, but honestly I think I rather just push it into a corner (sub forum).
> 
> So after thinking too hard about it, I vote yes. I also Realize that my vote doesn't actually count for anything, and I therefore have spent an unnecessary amount of time thinking about the question.


 

 When people, well at least people I know game, they use Skillcandy In-ears, I'm not going to call them IEM's as they are not worthy of that title. WE MUST CONVERT MOAR!


----------



## UnityIsPower

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Yeah I dont see much PC games' music being discussed here. i.e: Diablo 2 opening theme music is really fantastic, and yeah, perhaps this can bring some games tunes' to head-fiérs too.


 


  Mad Moxxi music on borderlands was sweet... bass galore


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Definitely would be nice to discuss headphones and COD, GOW & Halo all-in-one (I used to be an extreme gamer all Halos and CODs I was a beast, still am lol). And even when you look at it Beyerdynamic & Sennheiser offer gaming headsets along with the Turtle Beaches & Astros which offer the 5.1 and 7.1 experience so why not have a dedicated thread to discuss them.


----------



## Digital-Pride

I would love to get a Final Fantasy discussion thread going.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> I would love to get a Final Fantasy discussion thread going.


 

 yes....finally....


----------



## Devarika Woulf

I voted yes.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Is that Sam Fisher as your avatar?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Played through silent hill and got all the endings this weekend....Dear Video game Developers of this generation, Why can a game made in the 90's scare the piss out of an entire room of people yet every "horror" game made after 2000 has been as scary as a panda bear in a well lit room filled with bamboo and fluff. -Sincerely, the people who pay for your games to get scared but end up horribly disappointed and realize that the actual Buying of the game is scarier than the game it's self in fear of being disappointed.


----------



## Devarika Woulf

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Is that Sam Fisher as your avatar?


 


  Yeah, but I only realized that after I put it up. Cool, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Two of my favorite series right now are the EarthBound and Castlevania games. Old school, baby! Really cool and inspiring for me. Makes me act smarter.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Played through silent hill and got all the endings this weekend....Dear Video game Developers of this generation, Why can a game made in the 90's scare the piss out of an entire room of people yet every "horror" game made after 2000 has been as scary as a panda bear in a well lit room filled with bamboo and fluff. -Sincerely, the people who pay for your games to get scared but end up horribly disappointed and realize that the actual Buying of the game is scarier than the game it's self in fear of being disappointed.


 


  Hey!  What about the RE remake for the Gamecube and Silent Hill 2 & 3?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I get what you're saying.  I can still play Final Fantasy 7 and still be engrossed in that game.  The Final Fantasy games haven't been really good since X in my opinion.


----------



## Devarika Woulf

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Hey!  What about the RE remake for the Gamecube and Silent Hill 2 & 3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah. Graphics only mean so much and besides you can make it look better with emulators. I actually still own the original three disks.
   
  That reminds me, I've yet to play Final Fantasy Tactics this year...


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





devarika woulf said:


> Yeah. Graphics only mean so much and besides you can make it look better with emulators. I actually still own the original three disks.
> 
> That reminds me, I've yet to play* Final Fantasy Tactics* this year...


 


  A terrific game with an even better story.  I still have my original copy.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Yeah I dont see much PC games' music being discussed here. i.e: Diablo 2 opening theme music is really fantastic, and yeah, perhaps this can bring some games tunes' to head-fiérs too.






   
  I could discuss PC game music too, if you'd like.
   
  Cannon Fodder (wait, that's an Amiga game!), TFX, MechWarrior 2, Unreal, Outcast...I could keep going, given enough time.
   
  I'd even add Star Control II to the list of PC games with excellent music, but as it turns out, I prefer the 3DO remixed soundtrack set by default in UQM. (Especially the HyperSpace remix. What an earworm...)


----------



## RaptorMan

I vote... Yes!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Hey!  What about the RE remake for the Game cube and Silent Hill 2 & 3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Resident evil was never really that scary. RE4 for gamecube did make me jump the first time I got my head sawed off or fighting the giant fish thing. SH2,3,and 4 are the last real horror games ever made IMO. Penumbra was kind of scary and Amnesia was just laughably not scary.  FF7 is a huge favorite of mine along with FF8 haha. I hope SH Downpour isn't trash as it looked cool, they really need to not make the villain of the game a knife wielding psychopath anymore and stop with he fan service, THE RED PYRAMID WAS ONLY SUPPOSED TO BE IN SILENT HILL TWO!
  Also Bad ending of SH 1 is still one of the saddest moments in vidya history.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Resident evil was never really that scary. RE4 for gamecube did make me jump the first time I got my head sawed off or fighting the giant fish thing. SH2,3,and 4 are the last real horror games ever made IMO. Penumbra was kind of scary and Amnesia was just laughably not scary.  FF7 is a huge favorite of mine along with FF8 haha. I hope SH Downpour isn't trash as it looked cool, they really need to not make the villain of the game a knife wielding psychopath anymore and stop with he fan service, THE RED PYRAMID WAS ONLY SUPPOSED TO BE IN SILENT HILL TWO!
> Also Bad ending of SH 1 is still one of the saddest moments in vidya history.


 
   
  Really?  Would you put it up there with Aerith's death scene in FF7?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Really?  Would you put it up there with Aerith's death scene in FF7?


 


  Oh yea, did you get the bad ending on SH1? the entire cut scene before the final boss fight....seriously messed up and super sad.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Oh yea, did you get the bad ending on SH1? the entire cut scene before the final boss fight....seriously messed up and super sad.


 


  Well, I'm a bit of a sissy when it comes to horror games and horror movies for that matter.  Resident Evil is really the only horror game series I've played personally.  I've watched my friend play SH 1 through 4 and that series scares me quite a bit.  So, I've only seen the one good ending my friend got.  I don't have any desire to play any of those games.  Walking home from my friend's house at night after watching him play was not fun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll say though, that game series(well 1 through 4) was very well done and you can clearly see the creative(and disturbing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) genius of its creator.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Resident evil was never really that scary. RE4 for gamecube did make me jump the first time I got my head sawed off or fighting the giant fish thing. SH2,3,and 4 are the last real horror games ever made IMO. Penumbra was kind of scary and Amnesia was just laughably not scary.  FF7 is a huge favorite of mine along with FF8 haha. I hope SH Downpour isn't trash as it looked cool, they really need to not make the villain of the game a knife wielding psychopath anymore and stop with he fan service, THE RED PYRAMID WAS ONLY SUPPOSED TO BE IN SILENT HILL TWO!
> Also Bad ending of SH 1 is still one of the saddest moments in vidya history.


 


  RE4 was a good game but it wasn't horror. RE1-CVX I felt were decent horror games despite adopting a more actiony approach early on. Now, as you mentioned Silent Hill, 1-3 spoiled me. I've never found a game that stood up to those standards that could leave me disturbed and paranoid. 4 was a good game but a terrible Silent Hill title if that makes any sense. I never felt it scary but the story was still somewhat engaging. I could spend hours gushing over SH2 though. That entire series up until now had a decent soundtrack too. As far as PH goes, sadly, SH3 made it possible for him to manifest in different forms so as much as I HATE to admit it, The Boogeyman wasn't retconned at all and fit in without contorting the story. Zero too a nice approach at making you stalk The Butcher but I kinda agree, I would love to see a Leonard type antagonist. I thought he'd be there the rest of the game. But Silent Hill 2 was easily one of the most memorable experiences in my history playing video games. It stands as proof that video games are in fact art. 
   
  In any case, Alan Wake a go. I loved it on the 360. Decent atmosphere and had a Silent Hill type ring to it. Just came out on the PC today as well.


----------



## Digital-Pride

I agree, very few game series matched the shear creepy, disturbing atmosphere of the Silent Hill games.  Just thinking about the game and its story freaks me out a bit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have you tried any of the Dead Space games?  I thought the second installment was excellent(freaked me out too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> I agree, very few game series matched the shear creepy, disturbing atmosphere of the Silent Hill games.  Just thinking about the game and its story freaks me out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I loved Dead Space but I didn't find much "horror" in it at all. I'll say here what I said elsewhere; To me, it was an action game with gore and loud noises. I wasn't a fan of how they handled Isaac either. He was silent in the first but rather wordy in the second. It broke the flow a bit for me. Either way, the story retained a lot of mystery and gives them room to expand. Despite my gripes, I'll gladly fork over the cash to buy the third if it's as good as the previous games. The books were actually good reads too. They added more depth to the universe


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





ibage said:


> *4 was a good game but a terrible Silent Hill title if that makes any sense*.


 


  Little know fact, SH4 was originally not a silent hill game, the company making it went under and Team Silent bought the rights to it and tooled around with it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> I agree, very few game series matched the shear creepy, disturbing atmosphere of the Silent Hill games.  Just thinking about the game and its story freaks me out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Played Dead space 1 and 2 back to back last week int he dark with headphones on. It was not scary, it was annoying when the baby things started screaming nonstop for twenty minuets. It's strange, I'm normally a pansy but for some reason Vidya doesn't scare me. Thats not to say Dead space isn't a good game, it's a pretty solid TPS.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Little know fact, SH4 was originally not a silent hill game, the company making it went under and Team Silent bought the rights to it and tooled around with it.


 
   
  If I recall right, it was a side project of Akira's but Team Silent got involved later on. Before Silent Hill was tacked onto the title, the first trailer had Room of Angel playing.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





ibage said:


> If I recall right, it was a side project of Akira's but Team Silent got involved later on. Before Silent Hill was tacked onto the title, the first trailer had Room of Angel playing.


 


  If I remember right it was just supposed to be called "The room", I think it was a Alright silent hill game, a far cry from the psychological gorror*not a typo* of the first three but still decent.


----------



## Thing Fish

My little pony, video games, manga  etc...
   
  I joined to talk about headphones, amps and the like. Just saying...
   
  I voted Nay.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





thing fish said:


> My little pony, video games, manga  etc...
> 
> I joined to talk about headphones, amps and the like. Just saying...
> 
> I voted Nay.


 


  This is why this is in the members lounge.


----------



## Bassix

+1000000000
   
  I would have to be able to talk about newly released games, and such on this forum <3 Need a good gaming community to express my rage at certain games anyways


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Eh? Why didn't anyone tell me about this poll? Lol.

I have to be completely honest. Video games are what got me into Head-fi to begin with. Gaming with headphones was #1 priority. Everything else came second. Though I've evolved and listen to music and use headphones for non-gaming purposes a lot more than I used to, gaming is still the biggest reason I'm into this hobby. I would imagine its a major reason why a lot of us are here.

I'm humbled by the many people that come to me for advice. I realize that my gaming thread actually brought a lot of people to this site (I get various pms from newbies practically every day), and now with Nameless's PC gaming guide, we can expect even more people coming to head-fi. Its a potentially huge opportunity for head-fi to bring in potential audiophiles. 

A gaming sub-forum is definitely something I'd be highly interested in, and would keep me here longer than just chatting about what headphones works with what.

So yay, yay, yay.

I find it hilarious that people vote nay for a SUB-FORUM they don't have to click on. Just because you wouldn't use it, does that mean it doesn't belong? So silly.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Eh? Why didn't anyone tell me about this poll? Lol.
> I have to be completely honest. Video games are what got me into Head-fi to begin with. Gaming with headphones was #1 priority. Everything else came second. Though I've evolved and listen to music and use headphones for non-gaming purposes a lot more than I used to, gaming is still the biggest reason I'm into this hobby. I would imagine its a major reason why a lot of us are here.
> I'm humbled by the many people that come to me for advice. I realize that my gaming thread actually brought a lot of people to this site (I get various pms from newbies practically every day), and now with Nameless's PC gaming guide, we can expect even more people coming to head-fi. Its a potentially huge opportunity for head-fi to bring in potential audiophiles.
> A gaming sub-forum is definitely something I'd be highly interested in, and would keep me here longer than just chatting about what headphones works with what.
> ...


 
  That's EXACTLY how I got here. I'm moving out in a few months and I was looking to get rid of my crappy, old X-540 Logitech speakers and buy a gaming headset. I was advised at another website (OCN for those who use it) by someone who knew their stuff to get a sound card and a solid pair of headphones. I did some research and found this site. Somehow since then, I ended up with an HD600 for music and an HD555 for gaming. Good to see this is how others found this hobby and I'm not just crazy. 
   
  Almost everyone plays games. It would be odd to not having a sub-forum for gaming.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm definitely adding this petition to my sig, adding it to my gaming thread, as well as advertising it as much as I can, when I get home.

Why hasn't anything happened yet?

BTW, I would guess the reason it doesn't have many votes is because people wouldn't normally goto this sub-forum. Hell, *I* didn't know until now, and I am one who has deep personal interest on this subject.

BTW, Fatal Frame... the only game series that scared me enough not to continue playing it. I don't scare easily.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> BTW, Fatal Frame... the only game series that scared me enough not to continue playing it. I don't scare easily.


 


  I was never a huge fan of Fatal Frame. They did a great job setting the atmosphere but the mechanics still made it feel slightly more action oriented than I would have liked for a horror game. Did you give Siren a try? It took a little patience to get into but it was a damn good game if you worked at it.


----------



## Joelby

Yay. The battlefield series alone is reason to have this subforum. Insanely rich sound effects!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Another thing I believe needs to be done on the sub-forums is that posts shouldn't add to the total count, because I'm sure these miscellaneous sections have probably made a lot of Headphoneus Supremus members out of those who barely talk about audio, lol.

I'm not a fan of posts counts anyway. E-penises and all that.


----------



## hamzatm

Hell yay!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Who do we have to talk to to get this to come up? It's been almost half a year.


----------



## AltairDusk

Based on my experience with other forums I would say the best bet is to PM a site mod or admin but I don't see them listed anywhere.


----------



## WhiteCrow

It's Jude and Uncle Eric as far as I know.


----------



## rabinzero

Yay indeed!


----------



## livingplastic

It's a really good idea. I want the most/best out of something audio wise. Isn't that what head-fi is all about? Mad Lust Envy's thread is why I'm here in the first place. Two months ago the best headphones I owned were some SkullCandy Agents. I've sold those and now own some Stax, Sennheiser and Beyerdynamics.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Jude and Uncle Erik have both posted in this thread before, actually. They said they were on board. Surprised we haven't seen it happen yet.
  
  Quote: 





altairdusk said:


> Based on my experience with other forums I would say the best bet is to PM a site mod or admin but I don't see them listed anywhere.


----------



## chicolom

This sub-forum should be made.  There are more than enough gamers on here to warrant it.  Have mods/admins been PMed yet?


----------



## davidgotsa

I've played video games less than 10 times in my life but I think that this is an excellent idea.


----------



## Roller

Along with attracting more people to the forums, it would clean up the remaining sections of the site as well.


----------



## nihaz

I too, would like to see a sub-forum for video/computer games, not only would this be a good place to have general chat/discussions about music/sound within games, it would help new head-fiers who are looking to improve sound quality/performance/immersion so they would have a place to leave questions and ask for advice.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If and when it hits 200 yes votes, I'll be sending a PM to a mod/admin...


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> If and when it hits 200 yes votes, I'll be sending a PM to a mod/admin...


 


  why wait?


----------



## blackcoffeex1

I don't play that many games, but I voted yay. It couldn't hurt .Besides, maybe now that I have a decent computer I'll start playing more...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> If and when it hits 200 yes votes, I'll be sending a PM to a mod/admin...


 

83% (186)​  I'm going to do some spam promotion in some thread now


----------



## our martin

the man from delmonty said yes..me too a big yes


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the man from delmonty said yes..me too a big yes


 


  did you voted? because I still see 186 yays


----------



## EnOYiN

I never even noticed this petition until now.

I think that if a videogame sub-forum would be created it would get used. There seem to be enough threads asking for headphones/soundcards for gaming and other game related theads. However, I don't really know how much it would actually add to the forum. There are other forums dedicated to gaming. You can already go there if you want to discuss games. If you want to discuss headphones/ related gear go to head-fi. Headphones for gaming are still headphones and because of that can be discussed in the headphones subforum. Soundcards are computer related so they can be discussed in the computer audio forum.

Another thing to consider is that you potentially open the floodgates for the 'gaming crowd'. I'm not one to generalize too much, but from experience I've seen there is a certain population among gamers which make me doubt the evolution theory. What I'm trying to say is that such a forum might be hard to moderate.

Since I would post in such a forum myself I voted yay, but I'm not really sure whether or not it's necessary or something this forum can do without.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The reason I'd like it here and not some other forum is because I'd love to talk about games with my friends HERE. Friends who have a love for headphones and the like. 

Opening ourselves to the gaming crowd? What's that supposed to mean? We ARE a gaming crowd.

If it brings people to this site, then good. They can learn about quality headphones for their gaming needs, and not what they've been fed to believe... Beaches, Astros, and the like. We can educate newbies just as we've been doing.


----------



## NamelessPFG

What Mad Lust Envy said. You head to a forum like GameSpot and the like, and you see tons of people with these Logitech and Razer and Astro and Tritton and so forth headsets, thinking that they're the best things ever when they may not even realize there are better options. It's sort of like how I feel with keyboards, with a lot of the "gaming" ones being overpriced rubber dome boards when they could easily buy mechanical keyswitch ones at the same price, or even less!
   
  This is a chance to help people open their eyes and spend their money a little more wisely, now that they've been informed on what to look at and what to avoid. It's certainly not easy given a lot of the audiophile snake oil floating around and differing sound signature preferences, but it's better than nothing.
   
  Then there's how it would declutter the rest of Head-Fi from gaming talk, for those audiophiles who just want to talk about music reproduction on their gear, and presumably not game music either.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

8 more votes, then I'm mass messaging all the mods and admins.


----------



## our martin

the music and sound in games are getting that good nowadays that they deserve to be in this forum.. games like crysis 2 sound out of this world and john carpenter doing the music for fear3.. game soundtracks are just getting better and better and now the phoebus has been announced with 24bit dolby home theatre 4 it will be nice to hear what people say about the sound of games.. i am using dolby home theatre 3 with my pc now and trust me on this one the phoebus should be on eveyones wish list..


----------



## Mysterious

YAY !
 We can have group gaming sessions !!


----------



## MorbidToaster

And we should. I'm up for TF 2, MW 3, BF 2, Dungeon Defenders, Magicka, Tribes Ascend, Serious Sam, or 40k Space Marine pretty much any time. Oh, or some Dawn of War or SC 2.

  
  Quote: 





mysterious said:


> YAY !
> We can have group gaming sessions !!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> And we should. I'm up for TF 2, MW 3, BF 2, Dungeon Defenders, Magicka, Tribes Ascend, Serious Sam, or 40k Space Marine pretty much any time. Oh, or some Dawn of War or SC 2.
> 
> how come you haven't got battlefield3 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MorbidToaster

I keep spending my 'extra money' on CDs and vinyl.
   
  I'm also afraid to be disappointed since BF 2 is my favorite FPS of all time. I keep waiting for BF 3 to go on sale at GameStop (have $20 credit), but they never put PC games on sale.
   
  I also justify it by not wanting to install Origin. What idiot didn't put that game on Steam? Seriously.
  
  Quote: 





our martin said:


>


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I keep spending my 'extra money' on CDs and vinyl.
> 
> I'm also afraid to be disappointed since BF 2 is my favorite FPS of all time. I keep waiting for BF 3 to go on sale at GameStop (have $20 credit), but they never put PC games on sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> And we should. I'm up for TF 2, MW 3, BF 2, Dungeon Defenders, Magicka, Tribes Ascend, Serious Sam, or 40k Space Marine pretty much any time. Oh, or some Dawn of War or SC 2.


 

  You forgot to add in Gears of War 3 and Halo Reach (4 is coming out soon! not by Bungie though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) on top of that MW3...unless your a PS3 dude then thats a different story


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'm a PC dude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I only own a PS3 now for my BluRay collection and easy wireless Netflix streaming. Oh, and fighting games. Don't really game online with it. All my FPS is done on PC (master race). 

  
  Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> You forgot to add in Gears of War 3 and Halo Reach (4 is coming out soon! not by Bungie though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mysterious

THE PC RULES ALL !
 FACT !


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I'm a PC dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

When I race it's usually Dirt 2 on PC, but I'm more of a Forza guy if I turn to a console. GT 5 just felt so sterile. It looked beautiful, but it just felt so dull when I was actually driving.

  
  Quote: 





our martin said:


>


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





mysterious said:


> THE PC RULES ALL !
> FACT !


 

  
  Fighting games on the PC are bleh. I'll even venture to say most horror games are still slightly better on consoles. I've got a solid gaming PC but my 360 still gets some lovin'. 
   
  Remember though, games are games no matter what you play them on.


----------



## MorbidToaster

While fighting games on PC with a keyboard are pretty bad, playing them with a controller changes things. PC fighters have a ton more options via mods (or legit download packs) than a console fighter ever will. After you play a well configured game with over 200 characters on it (only possible on PC as of now) you'd change your tone. 
   
  Overall though, yeah I can see where you're coming from. Horror games are fairly equal I'd say, but depending on the sound quality of the game (horror games rely on sound so much) I like the extra versatility the PC offers.
   
  Something I do think it funny though...If you play FPS on a PC and then go to a console you'll pretty much wreck anything you come across. My KD on MW on PC was something I has to fight for (for the most part)...my KD on a console is hard to not hit at least 5:1.
  
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> Fighting games on the PC are bleh. I'll even venture to say most horror games are still slightly better on consoles. I've got a solid gaming PC but my 360 still gets some lovin'.
> 
> Remember though, games are games no matter what you play them on.


----------



## our martin

my xbox 360 went off so i bought a wii because i am a big fan of survival horror games and i got all the resident evil games i could find on it and silent hill shattered memories..


----------



## Mysterious

Quote: 





ibage said:


> Fighting games on the PC are bleh. I'll even venture to say most horror games are still slightly better on consoles. I've got a solid gaming PC but my 360 still gets some lovin'.
> 
> Remember though, games are games no matter what you play them on.


 


  For that i have a 360


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> While fighting games on PC with a keyboard are pretty bad, playing them with a controller changes things. PC fighters have a ton more options via mods (or legit download packs) than a console fighter ever will. After you play a well configured game with over 200 characters on it (only possible on PC as of now) you'd change your tone.
> 
> Overall though, yeah I can see where you're coming from. Horror games are fairly equal I'd say, but depending on the sound quality of the game (horror games rely on sound so much) I like the extra versatility the PC offers.
> 
> Something I do think it funny though...If you play FPS on a PC and then go to a console you'll pretty much wreck anything you come across. My KD on MW on PC was something I has to fight for (for the most part)...my KD on a console is hard to not hit at least 5:1.


 
  Oh, modding changes almost everything. If I have the choice, I usually go with the PC release for anything. I understand your sentiment there. My only real experience with fighting games on the PC was MK3 and much more recently, SFIV. I haven't messed with mods at all for either of those so I can say I lack experience there. 
   
  As far as horror goes, I'm going to bring up Silent HIll 2 again. On the PS2, I got much more atmosphere from that one than the PC version. I think the clarity offered in the PC version made things less obscure and what you see is what you get. Part of horror is not knowing what's there and letting your mind fill in the blanks. Though, everything I say here and my previous post is my subjective opinion. 
   
  As far as FPS games go, you're right. I went form playing BC2 on the PC to Reach a while back. I remember destroying everyone in SWAT. I'm an average FPS player. Going from PC to console was just crazy.


----------



## our martin

i agree with what you are saying about silent hill 2 because the best silent hill was the one on the playstation one many moons ago it had much better atmosphere and i hope you agree that the old style of resident evil was much better were you can't see what's around the corner..resident evil 4 and 5 weren't as good as resident evil archives and resident evil zero on the wii..i am a big fan of all the fear games and monolith and day one studios..


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i agree with what you are saying about about silent hill 2 because the best silent hill was the one on the playstation one many moons ago it had much better atmosphere and i hope you agree that the old style of resident evil was much better were you can't see what's around the corner..resident evil 4 and 5 weren't as good as resident evil archives and resident evil zero on the wii..i am a big fan of all the fear games and monolith and day one studios..


 


  Personally, SH1 scared the crap out of me more than SH2 but I felt SH2 had a much better sense of atmosphere. Not to mention Pyramid Head. Both were stellar games, no question there. Even 3 had it's moments. The way the story was delivered in 1-4 (even 0) was amazing. Conveying story through atmosphere and mechanics is a great way to do things and Silent Hill always did well to keep that in tact.
   
  As far as RE goes, I loved them up to RE4. RE4 was a good game but it lacked real horror. I still played the hell out of it but personally, RE3 and CV are my favorite installments. I never got the huge appeal RE2 had beyond the amazingly high amount of replayability and always favored Nemesis over RE2. I think being chased relentlessly by Nemesis got me. Mr.X was fun but he lacked, I can't believe I'm saying this, personality. Either way, the early Resident Evil games always sat with me much better than RE4 and 5 did. I want to pick up a 3DS for Revelations as I heard it focuses more on the series roots. Looks like RE6 is taking a few steps back in the right direction as well.


----------



## our martin

i bought the wii just for the resident evil games because i bought my niece a game cube and i got her resident evil on it and i said to myself i will get one of them gamecubes one day but never did and my xbox360 went off so i knew it was on the wii so i went ahead and bought one with resident evil archives and zero..and i bought the two light gun games on it the umbrella chronicles and the darkside chronicles.. they had resident o and 1 on the umbrella chronicles and code veronica and resident evil 2 on the darkside chronicles and they were out of this world..and shattered memories was good it was silent hill one but on the wii with up to date graphics they were good for the wii anyway..but the playstation version was the best as we all know i just hope the new one comes out on the pc..i will be getting the new resident evil game when it comes out on the pc when it eventually comes out that is..i think nemesis was on darkside chronicles aswell..


----------



## our martin

i bought the wii just for the resident evil games because i bought my niece a game cube and i got her resident evil on it and i said to myself i will get one of them gamecubes one day but never did and my xbox360 went off so i knew it was on the wii so i went ahead and bought one with resident evil archives and zero..and i bought the two light gun games on it the umbrella chronicles and the darkside chronicles.. they had resident o and 1 on the umbrella chronicles and code veronica and resident evil 2 on the darkside chronicles and they were out of this world..and shattered memories was good it was silent hill one but on the wii with up to date graphics they were good for the wii anyway..but the playstation version was the best as we all know i just hope the new one comes out on the pc..i will be getting the new resident evil game when it comes out on the pc when it eventually comes out that is..i think nemesis was on the darkside chronicles aswell..


----------



## ibage

Heh, the new Silent Hill is a boycot game for me I think. I'm bummed Akira walked away from it and I understand that happens. Lynch has some great work but the fact they brought in Korn to do the soundtrack makes me want to gag. My Wii is mainly used for older games (NES, SNES and likes) so I've yet to get around to Shattered Memories. I liked the OST for it however. 
   
  REmake and RE0 were also very interesting games. The REmake was a stunning game visually and stands up to some of the current gen's power. Zero had an odd feeling with the no longer being alone thing but overall, it set things up nicely without having to retcon too much. UC and DSC were both great despite the condensed story. Both also did a good job of expanding Wesker's character. I think I might dig those out soon and give them a play though again...


----------



## our martin

i am proud to say that i completed resident evil zero with out any help from the web it was quite easy really but didn't you think code veronica was a hard game i had it on the dreamcast the bit on the aircraft hanger was rock solid  and
  shenmue 1 and 2 were other classic games and metropolis street racer i had a snes fzero mode 7 was the best version and n64 goldeneye and mario kart were classics..p.s i have got mario kart and zelda skyward sword on my wii but don't tell anyone..


----------



## Digital-Pride

Ah, the Dreamcast.  I had some fond gaming memories with that system(Skies of Arcadia, Grandia II, Jet Grind Radio to name a few).  I still wish Sega would produce Shenmue III.


----------



## DannyBai

yay


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Jet Set Radio for PSN/XBL very soon. I r very excite.

And I'm strictly console gamer. Always have been, always will. Screw K&M. Games are meant to be played with a controller, IMHO. The social aspect is almost much better on consoles.

I tried Steam and whatnot. Not my thing... at all.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Ah, the Dreamcast.  I had some fond gaming memories with that system(Skies of Arcadia, Grandia II, Jet Grind Radio to name a few).  I still wish Sega would produce Shenmue III.


 

  
  Soul Calibur! Don't forget that! And yes, Shenmu III would be awesome beyond words. I still play the second from time to time. DC was a great system...


----------



## MorbidToaster

mad lust envy said:


> Jet Set Radio for PSN/XBL very soon. I r very excite.
> And I'm strictly console gamer. Always have been, always will. Screw K&M. Games are meant to be played with a controller, IMHO. The social aspect is almost much better on consoles.
> I tried Steam and whatnot. Not my thing... at all.




I'm super excited for that release. Been wanting it for years.

I completely disagree about the social aspect though. I sit in a Vent server with ~30 people most of the time on my PC. Talking about every day stuff, games, music, etc. We're all playing games at the time and often 10+ of us play together. This is literally impossible on consoles. Small parties and much harder to play together than PC (I frequent dedicated servers when possible). Most consoles are matchmaking systems and that right there means you don't build relationships like you do on a desicated server. .02


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

From watching my ex roomies play on PC, all I saw were hackers and cheaters. Not my idea of fun.

I'll stick to being a bit more casual and being able to play laying back with a controller in my hands.

I was excited when I got my good computer, then I realized most games don't take controller inputs. That was an auto-phail for me.


----------



## MorbidToaster

mad lust envy said:


> From watching my ex roomies play on PC, all I saw were hackers and cheaters. Not my idea of fun.
> 
> I'll stick to being a bit more casual and being able to play laying back with a controller in my hands.
> 
> I was excited when I got my good computer, then I realized most games don't take controller inputs. That was an auto-phail for me.





 
 


There's programs that will allow controller support with any game or even normal PC use. I coukd find the one I used to use if you'd like.

Also, there's plenty of hackers and cheaters on consoles, too. If you play games with dedicated servers they don't last more than a minute. Heck, contribute a little to running a server and you can ban them yourself. No way to stop them unless you just leave and rejoin on consoles. Not my idea of fun.


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> *While fighting games on PC with a keyboard are pretty bad*, playing them with a controller changes things. PC fighters have a ton more options via mods (or legit download packs) than a console fighter ever will. After you play a well configured game with over 200 characters on it (only possible on PC as of now) you'd change your tone.
> 
> Overall though, yeah I can see where you're coming from. Horror games are fairly equal I'd say, but depending on the sound quality of the game (horror games rely on sound so much) I like the extra versatility the PC offers.
> 
> Something I do think it funny though...If you play FPS on a PC and then go to a console you'll pretty much wreck anything you come across. My KD on MW on PC was something I has to fight for (for the most part)...my KD on a console is hard to not hit at least 5:1.


 

 I agree that why I never got into them, and because you cant get Halo or GoW on a pc or at least when I started playing. Halo made me a gamer and I was a beast then mover to GoW and MW...
   
  And it all depends on what games you play most good gamers that do consoles keep on certain games in certain lobbies, otherwise you play scrubs and get awesome KDs

  
  Quote: 





mysterious said:


> _THE PC RULES ALL !_
> FACT !


 
   
  ^UMM no haha.. to each is own and the whole separation between console and pc is whatever they are all computers and it is OPINION!

 Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> I'm a PC dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ohh I have never been one for a PC... I find them lacking and the *ONLY* way I would ever play one is with an xbox 360 controller and for PS3s I find the dualshock controllers so small and for baby hands 
   
   
   
  Everything in gaming is personal preference you couldnt pay me too play only on PC


----------



## ibage

Welp, I see where this is going. Please don't turn this into a console vs PC thread. I see enough of that crap everywhere else online. Neither is better as it's all subjective.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

84% (200) ​


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> 84% (200) ​


 


  Head-fi.org
  FOR MUSIC, FOR HEAD PHONES!, FOR VIDYA!!!!


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> And I'm strictly console gamer. Always have been, always will. Screw K&M. Games are meant to be played with a controller, IMHO. The social aspect is almost much better on consoles.
> I tried Steam and whatnot. Not my thing... at all.


 


  I hate leaning over a keyboard and mouse, and my hands cramp up super fast.
   
  ...makes me feel like this guy:


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> for PS3s I find the dualshock controllers *so small and for baby hands *


 
   
   
  This ^ !! 
   
  They're using the same design from the original playstation.  It's time to evolve you fools!  I hate that tiny controller, it barely touches my palms when I hold it. 
   
  I don't have a PS3, but I would HAVE to get a 360 styled controller for it if I did.


----------



## chicolom

MLE, It's time to PM mods/admins.  Attack!!!!!


----------



## Mysterious

Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> ^UMM no haha.. to each is own and the whole separation between console and pc is whatever they are all computers and it is OPINION!


 

 It's just my opinion 


 Let just leave it at both the systems have their own advantages and disadvantages.
 That's why i have both


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hmm, who to pm? I guess I have to go to the feedback forums and see who the mods are...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry for double post...

I've pm'd

Jude
Currawong
Joe
Uncle Erik

3 admins and one mod. Something has to be done.

Also, if they read this, they should make the new sub-forums NOT add to post count, as it's a miscellanous section not mainly talking about head gear.


----------



## our martin

consoles are more plug in and play i agree..but i would play games on anything i could get my hands on even on a sat nav..even upside down if i had to.. i just love playing games.and jet set radio future(uk) i use to leave them dance with the music on..the hello allison song was good.. and i liked space channel five when they all use to join you and start dancing..and to silent hill i am going to order homecoming for my pc from my local grainger games in the uk.. i just watched a video review and they said it wasn't very good. so i watched a bit of the walkthrough to see for myself and it looks like a very good game.. i love the music and the way the monsters move..some times the reviews are a load of tosh..that's why this new forum will be a god send to all us gamers from gamers telling us what the game is really like to play and not some poxy review..but still the first one on the playstation is the one to beat when the siren went off it was time to run..on shattered memories it had a similar part like that but no siren and it all frosted over and turned to ice and you had to find the right pathway.. it was more annoying that anything else because they would jump on your back and you would have to shake them off.. it was one of them twenty attempts later moments..and it reminded me of condemned criminals origins a bit because he had a phone on it and there were people frozen in ice that looked like the shop dummies that were in condemned..


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Jet Set Radio for PSN/XBL very soon. I r very excite.
> And I'm strictly console gamer. Always have been, always will. Screw K&M. Games are meant to be played with a controller, IMHO. The social aspect is almost much better on consoles.
> I tried Steam and whatnot. Not my thing... at all.


 


  What?!  When?!  I must have this game!


  Quote: 





ibage said:


> Soul Calibur! Don't forget that! And yes, Shenmu III would be awesome beyond words. I still play the second from time to time. DC was a great system...


 


  Oh yeah.  Soul Caliber was my favorite fighter on the system.  I still kind of prefer it to the others,


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

digital-pride said:


> What?!  When?!  I must have this game!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  Soul Caliber was my favorite fighter on the system.  I still kind of prefer it to the others,




Sega hinted at it just recently. Dunno how soon...

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUq4gu0jMgs[/VIDEO]

They need to bring out the Panzer Dragoon games... especially Orta which for some stupid reason, they didn't release it as an Xbox original for the 360 (which are now gone...)


----------



## Digital-Pride

Panzer Dragon Orta was my favorite game the original Xbox.  I even have the game's soundtrack.  To play the legendary 3rd game in the series(Saga), would be awesome.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

News about the petition.



			
				Currawong said:
			
		

> Yeah, Jude re-definites "extremely busy". I know there is a list of things for the forums, the games lounge likely being one of them. The "to be done" list is pretty long! I'll definitely mention it next time I speak to Jude though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So I don't know what this means, but the cynical side in me thinks this is going to be an even longer wait.

6 months has already been too long a wait... I can only imagine how much longer it's going to take.

I've had administrator duties on forums before, and it's a simple few options to add a sub-section. Honestly don't know why it'd take them this long.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





our martin said:


> how come you haven't got battlefield3 if you don't mind me asking?






   
  Believe it or not, some of us actually don't like the unlock-heavy direction the Battlefield series has taken since 2142...or that stupid "Battlelog as main menu" idea, among other things.
   
  While Battlefield 2 did have unlocks, they were more of a neat extra and not really hideously game-breaking, since your starting weapons didn't totally suck (well, except the LMGs, but I'm generally not a Support class user). Bad Company 2, on the other hand...as mainly a medic player, I couldn't help but notice how horrible the PKM was, especially trying to fend off people wielding the M60 + Magnum Ammo pre-nerf.
   
  Later, I got Battlefield 2142 to see what I missed and found the unlock situation totally ridiculous, since even something simple like hand grenades now had to be unlocked first, and the only people playing that game have all the unlocks by now!
   
  At this point, I'm just going to stick to 1942 and BF2. Maybe Battlefield: Vietnam too, if anyone still plays it.
   

  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> And I'm strictly console gamer. Always have been, always will. Screw K&M. Games are meant to be played with a controller, IMHO. The social aspect is almost much better on consoles.
> I tried Steam and whatnot. Not my thing... at all.






 I'll just have to respectfully disagree there. (You were probably expecting this since I did write a guide on PC gaming audio, after all.)
   
  FPSs and RTSs play much better with a mouse (though the Wiimote's IR pointer and PS Move level the playing field somewhat); not much of an RTS player, but I sure can't pull off twitch shots on a twiddlystick, and even general aiming with one is only bearable because of aim assist. Even if the emphasis isn't on shooting, I still prefer playing titles like The Elder Scrolls series with KB+M.
   
  However, I do prefer playing certain other genres with gamepads, like 2D shooters (anything from Geometry Wars to Cortex Command), platformers like Psychonauts and Super Meat Boy (but I stick to the keyboard for things like I Wanna Be The Guy), and other games that were clearly designed with gamepads in mind. Not racing or flight games, though; they have more specialized peripherals available that better serve the purpose, though a gamepad is better than just KB+M if you don't have a wheel or flight stick. That said, there's a reason the hardcore flight sims take up the entire keyboard several times over in bindings...
   
  ...and yes, I do own several sorts of esoteric input devices, not least of which is a head-tracking system. I sometimes even change gamepads depending on what game I'm playing. You could say I'm a control freak.
   
  As for the social aspect, I have no issues there. Actually, one neat thing about PC gaming is that I don't have to worry about some centralized service like Xbox Live going down later and making my games unable to be played online; I can still play stuff like Descent and Hexen II with the help of LAN tunneling utilities like Hamachi. (I'm just fortunate that a lot of original Xbox games support LAN/System Link and can thus be tunneled via utilities like Xlink Kai, especially Steel Battalion: Line of Contact. I doubt we'll have that luxury with the current generation of consoles.)
   
  If anything, I think the big failure of gaming communities is that they're forcibly segregated by platform, presumably to entice people to all buy the same platform. I'd obviously rather not re-purchase games and platforms just to play with certain friends. Co-op games like Borderlands would greatly benefit from it.
   
  Also, there's the mods, sale prices (I've lost count at how much money I've spent on Steam, even at deeply-discounted sale prices, and this isn't even factoring in other digital distribution stores), full 3D sound since the late 1990s (which allows for true binaural sound today instead of just virtual 7.1, which unfortunately isn't the case with a lot of today's PC games due to the abandonment of DirectSound3D and OpenAL) and general flexibility that I love about PC gaming...but it does come at a cost, and that's complexity.
   
  You have to install and patch things up (with some of the patches being unofficial fan-made fixes), update system drivers, look up the occasional incompatibility issue (especially for Win9x-era games on modern computers that don't have source ports), and so on and so forth. Unfortunately, a bit of this is spreading to consoles too; I liked the days when consoles were about providing a simple, plug-and-play, it-just-works experience instead of trying to be more restrictive PCs.
   
  Regardless of all this, I follow the good games wherever they go. I may be primarily a PC gamer these days, but that doesn't stop me from owning a small collection of consoles and handhelds. Heck, I just bought a 3DS from eBay last night.


----------



## kevinzemaitis

\/\/ ... I had a PS1 i started on and moved to PS2 so uncomfortable, so are the original xbox controllers, Xbox 360 is  ... \/\/ where it is at!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
  Quote: 





chicolom said:


> This ^ !!
> 
> They're using the same design from the original playstation.  It's time to evolve you fools!  I hate that tiny controller, it barely touches my palms when I hold it.
> 
> *I don't have a PS3, but I would HAVE to get a 360 styled controller for it if I did. *


 

  
           \/\/ ... Very true I think Xbox has the best online multi-player and PS3 has the better graphics and so much more is     ... \/\/ different for each, but I think the winner is the 360
  Quote: 





mysterious said:


> It's just my opinion
> 
> _*Let just leave it at both the systems have their own advantages and disadvantages.*_
> That's why i have both


----------



## Zombie_X

Resident Evil : BIOHAZARD...
   
  Man I love the RE games. I own all the USA releases of every game as well as all the Japanese releases for every game. If anyone is interetsed I have over 120 Resident Evil games, and this includes reprints, special editions, different regions, and so on. I'm such a fan..
   
  I love REMake a lot and just got done playing it earlier. Beat the game in roughly four hours with only four herbs used total. Got the Rocket Launcher, Real Survival, Invisible Enemy, all costumes, and Kamikaze Forest unlocked. Fudge yeah!
   
  I also recently beat BIOHAZARD 2 for Dreamcast with Leon on his A scenario mission with a total time of 1:10 with a S rank and got everything unlocked (except Tofu).
   
  I also love the Chronicles games for the Wii, and Darkside being my fave just for the RE2 scenario. They nailed the scenario and it's nice to see parts of Raccoon City remade. Did you know both games are being ported to the PS3 with added Move support? Color me impressed!
   
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> i bought the wii just for the resident evil games because i bought my niece a game cube and i got her resident evil on it and i said to myself i will get one of them gamecubes one day but never did and my xbox360 went off so i knew it was on the wii so i went ahead and bought one with resident evil archives and zero..and i bought the two light gun games on it the umbrella chronicles and the darkside chronicles.. they had resident o and 1 on the umbrella chronicles and code veronica and resident evil 2 on the darkside chronicles and they were out of this world..and shattered memories was good it was silent hill one but on the wii with up to date graphics they were good for the wii anyway..but the playstation version was the best as we all know i just hope the new one comes out on the pc..i will be getting the new resident evil game when it comes out on the pc when it eventually comes out that is..i think nemesis was on the darkside chronicles aswell..


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> If anyone is interetsed I have over* 120* Resident Evil games...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> \/\/ ... I had a PS1 i started on and moved to PS2 so uncomfortable, so are the original xbox controllers, Xbox 360 is  ... \/\/ where it is at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> \/\/ ... Very true* I think Xbox has the best online multi-player* and PS3 has the better graphics and so much more is     ... \/\/ different for each, but I think the winner is the 360


 
  how can one be better than the other when they are exactly the same? They are objectively the same as the largest multi-player console game is multi-platform and not graphically in some cases but game play and layout identical.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Not even close...
   
  Xbox Live kicks the crap out PSN (IMO). Stability, sheer player numbers (at least last time I checked), timed exclusives (XBL, DLC, etc), better cross game interaction, etc.
   
  PSN has been playing 'catch up' with XBL since its release, and still hasn't caught up.
  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> *how can one be better than the other when they are exactly the same?* They are objectively the same as the largest multi-player console game is multi-platform and not graphically in some cases but game play and layout identical.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Resident Evil : BIOHAZARD...
> 
> Man I love the RE games. I own all the USA releases of every game as well as all the Japanese releases for every game. If anyone is interetsed I have over 120 Resident Evil games, and this includes reprints, special editions, different regions, and so on. I'm such a fan..
> 
> ...


 

 Nice!  I too am a big RE fan, though my survival horror skills are still need improvement.  What do you think of RE Revelations?


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Not even close...
> 
> Xbox Live kicks the crap out PSN (IMO). Stability, sheer player numbers (at least last time I checked), timed exclusives (XBL, DLC, etc), better cross game interaction, etc.
> 
> PSN has been playing 'catch up' with XBL since its release, and still hasn't caught up.


 
   
  I agree that XBL is "better" but I still like the options PSN has when it comes to flexibility. I don't like having to pay for XBL. I still wouldn't completely dismiss PSN. I think the Vita will breath some much needed dynamism into Sony's model. Still, aside from MGS4 and Dust 514, I don't think the PS3 has much going for it but that's just my own tastes there.


----------



## Zombie_X

Nice to see another survivor in here 
   
  I really like Revelations quite a bit. The story is the best in the series, though it reminds me of Metal Gear Solid in a way. The story is kinda convoluted.
   
  I beat the main game eight times and am now playing Raid Mode. RM is very fun and I just got a level 30 Magnum Python from joining a random game with a guy at max rank.
  
  Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Nice!  I too am a big RE fan, though my survival horror skills are still need improvement.  What do you think of RE Revelations?


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Nice to see another survivor in here
> 
> I really like Revelations quite a bit. The story is the best in the series, though it reminds me of Metal Gear Solid in a way. The story is kinda convoluted.
> 
> I beat the main game eight times and am now playing Raid Mode. RM is very fun and I just got a level 30 Magnum Python from joining a random game with a guy at max rank.


 


  Have they gotten away from the las plagas in Revelations? I sorely miss the days of the T and G-Viruses...


----------



## MorbidToaster

You get what you pay for...I've always said that when it comes to this topic.
  
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> I agree that XBL is "better" but I still like the options PSN has when it comes to flexibility. I don't like having to pay for XBL. I still wouldn't completely dismiss PSN. I think the Vita will breath some much needed dynamism into Sony's model. Still, aside from MGS4 and Dust 514, I don't think the PS3 has much going for it but that's just my own tastes there.


----------



## Zombie_X

Yes the new enemies are called Ooze and are infected by the T-Abyss Virus which is a mixture of the T-Virus and the Abyss virus (found in the deep sea). They shamble about like zombies and can't use weapons. Jill's parts are like REMake, being dark, moody, and atmospheric. Whenever you play as Chris it's an action fest.
   
  If ti makes you happy, they brought the Hunters back and they are quite deadly!
  
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> Have they gotten away from the las plagas in Revelations? I sorely miss the days of the T and G-Viruses...


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Yes the new enemies are called Ooze and are infected by the T-Abyss Virus which is a mixture of the T-Virus and the Abyss virus (found in the deep sea). They shamble about like zombies and can't use weapons. Jill's parts are like REMake, being dark, moody, and atmospheric. Whenever you play as Chris it's an action fest.
> 
> If ti makes you happy, they brought the Hunters back and they are quite deadly!


 

 Actually, that does reassure me quite a bit. I wasn't a fan of RE5 but I liked they threw the lickers (albeit a different variety) into the mix. I missed the hunters however quite a bit. As odd as it sounds, there's something endearing about those "What the hell?" moments when you were decapitated if you poked your head around the wrong corner. Except the Betas... I hated those damn things.


----------



## Zombie_X

Yes the Hunter Beta from RE3 were a pain as they were fast and deadly, though a Magnum or Machine Gun sent them packing. 
   
  I hope you've been following Resident Evil 6. They are bringing back Zombies finally! Leon is in it and his scenario is supposed to be like the old games. You are in a T-Virus infected city called Tall Oaks and the entire place is infested. The scenario is set at night and is dark and moody. One thing is that the Zombies have the ability to use weapons like pipes, which I think is quite cool. It's nice to see the undead slightly smarter.
  
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> Actually, that does reassure me quite a bit. I wasn't a fan of RE5 but I liked they threw the lickers (albeit a different variety) into the mix. I missed the hunters however quite a bit. As odd as it sounds, there's something endearing about those "What the hell?" moments when you were decapitated if you poked your head around the wrong corner. Except the Betas... I hated those damn things.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Not even close...
> 
> Xbox Live kicks the crap out PSN (IMO). Stability, sheer player numbers (at least last time I checked), timed exclusives (XBL, DLC, etc), better cross game interaction, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

You might not like the interface, but at least it's more consistently online than PSN.

 Xbox LIVE hasn't gone down for an entire month before...That's the online aspect of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


>


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> how can one be better than the other when they are exactly the same? They are objectively the same as the largest multi-player console game is multi-platform and not graphically in some cases but game play and layout identical.


 


  Well in my honest opinion take the same game, say MW3, which I have played extensively on PS3; that I dont own and Xbox 360; which there are two in my house... are totally different. The Xbox has a larger social integration and better overall networking and interface, so when you factor in all of that the way you experience the game changes, especially when you have a better controller I feel the Xbox takes the gold. And my favorite game series are on Xbox, Gears of War and Halo. I feel PS3 just doesnt have the good FPS titles beside it.
   
  And typically what I see on Xbox is there are a lot of college kids and people around that age who are fun, and on PS3 everytime I play I end up getting a lobby of little kids who dont even know how to trash talk or play and end up asking everyone to quickscope and scream and cry like babies.
   
  Playstation and Sony just cant beat Microsoft who make the better package. Just like PS1 and PS2 which I have they are ancient when compared to the original Xbox, which created online console multiplayer


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> You might not like the interface, but at least it's more consistently online than PSN.
> 
> Xbox LIVE hasn't gone down for an entire month before...That's the online aspect of it.


 


 Yikes an entire month?!  Was that when users' credit cards were being hacked?


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Yes the Hunter Beta from RE3 were a pain as they were fast and deadly, though a Magnum or Machine Gun sent them packing.
> 
> I hope you've been following Resident Evil 6. They are bringing back Zombies finally! Leon is in it and his scenario is supposed to be like the old games. You are in a T-Virus infected city called Tall Oaks and the entire place is infested. The scenario is set at night and is dark and moody. One thing is that the Zombies have the ability to use weapons like pipes, which I think is quite cool. It's nice to see the undead slightly smarter.


 

 Welp, whats' going on with Damnation? I heard Revelations was a prequel to that which was in turn a prequel to RE6. It seems like they're trying to add depth to the story from more than one angle kinda like how hey started to with Wesker's Report but they never truly followed through with it. There's also the matter of Sherry who was supposed to be in RE5 but that never manifested itself. That to me was kinda a major detail they stuffed under the carpet. It was such a brief, yet prominent point made in Wesker's Report.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I think it was more like a month and a half, but yes.
  
  Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Yikes an entire month?!  Was that when users' credit cards were being hacked?


----------



## Zombie_X

I don't know what's going on with Damnation.
   
  Revelations was not a prequel at all. It didn't even set-up RE6 at all. In the end we have more questions than answers. If Revelations is set before RE5, then why is this new Virus not being used? You figure the Virus must have gotten to the black market or something.
   
  Also Sherry is (supposedly) in RE6, as claimed by IGN's source. They leaked RE6 info early and it was accurate.
  


ibage said:


> Welp, whats' going on with Damnation? I heard Revelations was a prequel to that which was in turn a prequel to RE6. It seems like they're trying to add depth to the story from more than one angle kinda like how hey started to with Wesker's Report but they never truly followed through with it. There's also the matter of Sherry who was supposed to be in RE5 but that never manifested itself. That to me was kinda a major detail they stuffed under the carpet. It was such a brief, yet prominent point made in Wesker's Report.


 


   
  Well that's opposite of my online experience. On the Xbox all I hear is kids screaming and asking which weapon is the best. On PS3 I haven't heard many little kids and they weren't so bad.
   
  Too bad I couldn't like the mess that MW3 is. I just can't stand the game at all, so I've been playing Black Ops. Every years it's the same garbage, just being regurgitated over and over. I want the COD games to die off.
   
  Moreover Battlefield 3 has taken over my PS3 entirely. It's a darned good game for sure and stomps all the COD games in my opinion. 
  
  Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> Well in my honest opinion take the same game, say MW3, which I have played extensively on PS3; that I dont own and Xbox 360; which there are two in my house... are totally different. The Xbox has a larger social integration and better overall networking and interface, so when you factor in all of that the way you experience the game changes, especially when you have a better controller I feel the Xbox takes the gold. And my favorite game series are on Xbox, Gears of War and Halo. I feel PS3 just doesnt have the good FPS titles beside it.
> 
> And typically what I see on Xbox is there are a lot of college kids and people around that age who are fun, and on PS3 everytime I play I end up getting a lobby of little kids who dont even know how to trash talk or play and end up asking everyone to quickscope and scream and cry like babies.
> 
> Playstation and Sony just cant beat Microsoft who make the better package. Just like PS1 and PS2 which I have they are ancient when compared to the original Xbox, which created online console multiplayer


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Jet Set Radio for PSN/XBL very soon. I r very excite.
> And I'm strictly console gamer. Always have been, always will. Screw K&M. Games are meant to be played with a controller, IMHO. The social aspect is almost much better on consoles.
> I tried Steam and whatnot. Not my thing... at all.


 


  I think you may have had a bad experience here.  I've had some terrible experiences social-wise on the 360 and on PC, neither one has a 100% perfect community.  What I like on PC is that I have more options and more control over my experience.  For example, Left 4 Dead 2 is a game I hardly play but I have never once had any cheaters ruin a game for me on PC and I know that I won't in the future either.  Reason for that is I play on a server that a friend of mine runs and anyone who is cheating or generally being a complete dick gets banned in record time.  I've gravitated more towards preferring PC gaming lately but I still enjoy gaming on the consoles too.  I never truly got used to playing FPS with a controller though, mouse feels so much more natural to me for aiming.


----------



## chicolom

*Zombie_x*, how does RE: Operation Racoon City look to you?  Worth getting?
   
  I love RE games (and survival horror in general), and RE:ORC looks like it could be pretty fun...


----------



## Zombie_X

I say meh..
   
  To me it looks crappy and it's not a true RE game. 
  
  Quote: 





chicolom said:


> *Zombie_x*, how does RE: Operation Racoon City look to you?  Worth getting?
> 
> I love RE games (and survival horror in general), and RE:ORC looks like it could be pretty fun...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I say meh..
> 
> *To me it looks crappy and it's not a true RE game. *


 

 now replace RE with any "survival horror" game that's come out in the last six years.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Generally, I've found ultra-realistic FPSs like OFP/ArmA to be far more terrifying than your typical "survival horror" game.
   
  It's mostly because you could be walking along to your next destination without a care in the world, thinking you're home free, no signs of enemy activity...and then you drop dead, unfortunate enough to get noticed by a sniper you couldn't hope to see (especially since the all-seeing AI doesn't have the visibility problems you do). It's a perfect recipe for paranoia fuel.
   
  What makes matters worse is that one bullet is generally enough to kill you, and you never know where that bullet might be coming from.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> now replace RE with any "survival horror" game that's come out in the last six years.


 


   


  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Generally, I've found ultra-realistic FPSs like OFP/ArmA to be far more terrifying than your typical "survival horror" game.
> 
> It's mostly because you could be walking along to your next destination without a care in the world, thinking you're home free, no signs of enemy activity...and then you drop dead, unfortunate enough to get noticed by a sniper you couldn't hope to see (especially since the all-seeing AI doesn't have the visibility problems you do). It's a perfect recipe for paranoia fuel.
> 
> What makes matters worse is that one bullet is generally enough to kill you, and you never know where that bullet might be coming from.


 


 the silent hill games are probably the best survival horror games that came out in the last six years that's if you don't include the wii resident evil remakes..i think the fear games are about the best new ones ..i know they are not really survival horror but they are horror games condenmed criminal origins and the darkness games and crysis 1 and 2 were quite good aswell..


----------



## MorbidToaster

Red Orchestra. There are some times when I jump. It's quiet and then you hear a bang. Drop dead a second later. Scary indeed.
  
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Generally, I've found ultra-realistic FPSs like OFP/ArmA to be far more terrifying than your typical "survival horror" game.
> 
> It's mostly because you could be walking along to your next destination without a care in the world, thinking you're home free, no signs of enemy activity...and then you drop dead, unfortunate enough to get noticed by a sniper you couldn't hope to see (especially since the all-seeing AI doesn't have the visibility problems you do). It's a perfect recipe for paranoia fuel.
> 
> What makes matters worse is that one bullet is generally enough to kill you, and you never know where that bullet might be coming from.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

man I love this game/gear/console talk, cant wait to have our subforum!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah. IF.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the silent hill games are probably the best survival horror games that came out in the last six years that's if you don't include the wii resident evil remakes..i think the fear games are about the best new ones ..i know they are not really survival horror but they are horror games condenmed criminal origins and the darkness games and crysis 1 and 2 were quite good aswell..


 
  Meh, Silent Hill isn't what it used to be. Homecoming was all action and while I haven't played Shattered Memories, it just doesn't seem like my flavor. Same with Amnesia. That game had fantastic atmosphere but I like the feeling of helplessness build up as I play the game. I don't like being pitted with it from the get go.
   
  As far as FPS games go, I'm not a huge FPS fan but Crysis was amazing. Same with Warhead. I still need to get around to buying Crysis 2 but the first and WH were rather good. Aside from Half-Life, I don't think FPS games should be all that linear.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the silent hill games are probably the best survival horror games that came out in the last six years that's if you don't include the wii resident evil remakes..i think the fear games are about the best new ones ..i know they are not really survival horror but they are horror games condenmed criminal origins and the darkness games and crysis 1 and 2 were quite good aswell..


 
  AFter the room they all turned into the Musclebound main guy beating things to death with his bare hands. It's hard to be scared when your a walking wall of death.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the silent hill games are probably the best survival horror games that came out in the last six years that's if you don't include the wii resident evil remakes..i think the fear games are about the best new ones ..i know they are not really survival horror but they are horror games condenmed criminal origins and the darkness games and crysis 1 and 2 were quite good aswell..


 

 I've heard lots of excellent things about Silent Hill 2 and some of the other early games, especially in that they apparently scare you through the generally freaky atmosphere of the whole place.
   
  Don't own the rest save for Crysis 1, but that game never scared me. However, I do think that while the multiplayer was promising, it really needed revised suit modes. That, and Power Struggle shouldn't have done the points/promotion system; it really punishes people who join mid-game.
   
  Speaking of survival horror games, though, I do remember that I own the Penumbra trilogy by Frictional Games (who went on to develop Amnesia: The Dark Descent). I should get started on that...
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Red Orchestra. There are some times when I jump. It's quiet and then you hear a bang. Drop dead a second later. Scary indeed.


 

 That too. I don't own any of the Red Orchestra games, but thought about getting RO1 standalone if it's indeed incompatible multiplayer-wise with the UT 2004 mod version. Then again, maybe the fanbase already moved over to RO2 by now...


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'd get RO2. You get some actual single player.
  
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> I've heard lots of excellent things about Silent Hill 2 and some of the other early games, especially in that they apparently scare you through the generally freaky atmosphere of the whole place.
> 
> Don't own the rest save for Crysis 1, but that game never scared me. However, I do think that while the multiplayer was promising, it really needed revised suit modes. That, and Power Struggle shouldn't have done the points/promotion system; it really punishes people who join mid-game.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinzemaitis

*WOAH... *strong words, as far as I see it when COD came to xbox with COD2 I enjoyed it with the basics, and the the 3rd came out, ruined it.. COD 4 then sort of revolutionized the FPS shooter genre and set the standard and they came up short on COD WaW (kids would disagree because of Zombies) but it was pretty gay, and then the switch back in developers made MW2 which fell just a bit short of COD 4 and well ahead of the 5th. And then there was Black Ops, good campaign iffy multiplayer real sketch when it comes to networking, but still better than #3 & WaW. And now it is MW3 which is just the same and a combination of all things previously used. I have seen sections of the campaign which I have seen reused buildings from maps on COD 2 and 3 and 4 and WaW and MW2 and Black Ops. MW3 is like they said, "Oh hey you know we can make this game better, faster and more reliable, but we dont want to spend a lot of money..."
   
  I had BF2 and it was just a mess, fun just targeting was awful they had a good idea but it was not carried out and executed well, and then I tried the BF3 beta and I was stuck under the map everywhere and I just never got into it, I might buy it when it drops below 30$ on Amazon. But I liked BF2 better because you can blow up stuff but it wasnt as cheeseball as Mercenaries.
   
  But for my money Halo and Gears of War and Call of Duty will have my undying attention, which is ironic I havent played in over a month, damn work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
  Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Well that's opposite of my online experience. On the Xbox all I hear is kids screaming and asking which weapon is the best. On PS3 I haven't heard many little kids and they weren't so bad.
> 
> Too bad I couldn't like the mess that MW3 is. I just can't stand the game at all, so I've been playing Black Ops. Every years it's the same garbage, just being regurgitated over and over. *I want the COD games to die off.*
> 
> Moreover Battlefield 3 has taken over my PS3 entirely.* It's a darned good game for sure and stomps all the COD games in my opinion. *


----------



## Zombie_X

Sorry about that, I just dislike MW3 a lot. It's worse than Black Ops and MW2. How can that be? I love MW2 and Black Ops but hate MW3.
   
  I still play Black Ops a lot and BF3 is my go to FPS game on consoles. I also play Killzone 3 and GOW3 quite a bit. I love Gears 3 but have not beaten it yet...
   
  All I play on my PC is BF2 and CounterStrike:Source. Oh and some Half-Life 1 mods like "They Hunger".
  
  Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> *WOAH... *strong words, as far as I see it when COD came to xbox with COD2 I enjoyed it with the basics, and the the 3rd came out, ruined it.. COD 4 then sort of revolutionized the FPS shooter genre and set the standard and they came up short on COD WaW (kids would disagree because of Zombies) but it was pretty gay, and then the switch back in developers made MW2 which fell just a bit short of COD 4 and well ahead of the 5th. And then there was Black Ops, good campaign iffy multiplayer real sketch when it comes to networking, but still better than #3 & WaW. And now it is MW3 which is just the same and a combination of all things previously used. I have seen sections of the campaign which I have seen reused buildings from maps on COD 2 and 3 and 4 and WaW and MW2 and Black Ops. MW3 is like they said, "Oh hey you know we can make this game better, faster and more reliable, but we dont want to spend a lot of money..."
> 
> I had BF2 and it was just a mess, fun just targeting was awful they had a good idea but it was not carried out and executed well, and then I tried the BF3 beta and I was stuck under the map everywhere and I just never got into it, I might buy it when it drops below 30$ on Amazon. But I liked BF2 better because you can blow up stuff but it wasnt as cheeseball as Mercenaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Black Ops was by far the worst of the series, IMO. Excluding 3 because that's obviously the worst. My favorite is still COD 2, followed by 4, followed by 1. 
  
  Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Sorry about that, I just dislike MW3 a lot. It's worse than Black Ops and MW2. How can that be? I love MW2 and Black Ops but hate MW3.
> 
> I still play Black Ops a lot and BF3 is my go to FPS game on consoles. I also play Killzone 3 and GOW3 quite a bit. I love Gears 3 but have not beaten it yet...
> 
> All I play on my PC is BF2 and CounterStrike:Source. Oh and some Half-Life 1 mods like "They Hunger".


----------



## kevinzemaitis

The game on the hardest difficulty is impossible to beat, had to go online co-op lol so many headaches.
   
  And no prob to each is own and I just think everyone has their niche and nobody means to offend anyone I got no beef with anyone
   
  Well I think the large unpopularity was due to the laziness of Activision, they try to be like Treyarch and vise versa... you probably just like the feel that Treyarch put on the game as I like Activision.
  Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Sorry about that, I just dislike MW3 a lot. It's worse than Black Ops and MW2. How can that be? I love MW2 and Black Ops but hate MW3.
> 
> I still play Black Ops a lot and BF3 is my go to FPS game on consoles. I also play Killzone 3 and GOW3 quite a bit. *I love Gears 3 but have not beaten it yet...*
> 
> All I play on my PC is BF2 and CounterStrike:Source. Oh and some Half-Life 1 mods like "They Hunger".


 
   
   
  3 was sooooo bad haha, 2 was good but still WW2 and if that your thing I think COD 2 was the best WW2 era FPS. COD 4 and MW2 take the gold.
   
  And I never played Big Red One, its available on the Arcade but eh, I liked starting at 2
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Black Ops was by far the worst of the series, IMO. Excluding 3 because that's obviously the worst. My favorite is still COD 2, followed by 4, followed by 1.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'd say second best. Red Orchestra (as a series) takes the cake. Fantasticly real games.

  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kevinzemaitis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 was sooooo bad haha, 2 was good but still WW2 and if that your thing I think COD 2 was the best WW2 era FPS. COD 4 and MW2 take the gold.
> 
> And I never played Big Red One, its available on the Arcade but eh, I liked starting at 2


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

CoD4, BLOPS, the only two CoDs worth playing.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Blops' maps were an absolute abortion and made the game unplayable, IMO.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You're kidding, right? BLOPS has the best maps outside of 4. MW3 has the worst maps ever designed, and MW2 was just killstreak warfare that ruined the gameplay.


----------



## MorbidToaster

No. I'm not. Black Ops is the one and only game I ever uninstalled because I disliked it so much. The guns were boring, and the maps were awful. Those were the 2 problems I had with it. MW3s maps are bad, but not unplayable. MW 2 had excellent maps, but there were a few shortcomings that made the game not as good as 4.

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> You're kidding, right? BLOPS has the best maps outside of 4. MW3 has the worst maps ever designed, and MW2 was just killstreak warfare that ruined the gameplay.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's something we can disagree with entirely then. The guns were fine, just Treyarch's games have a hit lag in comparison to IW's games, so it takes getting used to. The maps were the proper size and not messy like MW3s. No MW2 or MW3 map compares to Firing Range, Summit, and of course, Nuketown.



MW3 is entirely unplayable for me. The cluster**** that they call maps, the wildly unabalanced weapons, just make it the worst CoD since 3. MW2 had the gameplay, but the perks and streaks ruined that whole experience for me.

IW needs to understand that sometimes "LESS IS MORE". That is their problem.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> I had BF2 and it was just a mess, fun just targeting was awful they had a good idea but it was not carried out and executed well, and then I tried the BF3 beta and I was stuck under the map everywhere and I just never got into it, I might buy it when it drops below 30$ on Amazon. But I liked BF2 better because you can blow up stuff but it wasnt as cheeseball as Mercenaries.


 

  You're not confusing the real Battlefield 2 (PC only) with Battlefield: Bad Company 2, are you? BF2 doesn't let you blow up buildings the way BF:BC2 does, and I'd compare the latter's destruction to Mercenaries for sure.
   
  For that matter, I still think BF2 is a far better game. More balanced due to the stock kits not totally sucking (well, except for the Support class LMG, but he does have ammo packs that everyone else can use) and no overemphasis on unlocks like Battlefield 2142 onward. Damn shame, too, since BF2142 could have been really good if they didn't make you unlock everything.
   
  On the flip side, Battlefield 1942 did have the best vehicular combat, probably because of the slower pace and less-advanced tech on WWII-era vehicles. I just wish that could be combined with Battlefield 2's infantry combat, and no, Battlefield 1943 is NOT the answer, not by a long shot.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My fave Battlefield was Battlefield 2: Modern Combat. If it wasn't for that game, I would have never tried FPS games. It literally started it all for me. My 2nd FPS game was CoD4... so I lucked out.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I'm more a RPG and RTS man, not into shoters and def not into car/race games. maybe some sport ones like the PES series, but generally I get bored of shoters too soon.


----------



## MorbidToaster

jamesmcprogger said:


> I'm more a RPG and RTS man, not into shoters and def not into car/race games. maybe some sport ones like the PES series, but generally I get bored of shoters too soon.




I'm a big RTS fan myself. Do you like the Dawn of War series? Those are far and away my favorites. I love 40k.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I'm a big RTS fan myself. Do you like the Dawn of War series? Those are far and away my favorites. I love 40k.


 


  played the first  one, mostly because my brother was telling me how good it was and loved it. but my favorite is still star craft. did you ever played the "Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2" I like dthat one for 'quickies' it was enjoyable


----------



## MorbidToaster

The Red Alert series is another favorite. The main C&C series never wowed me. 
   
  You should try the DoW sequel. Dawn of War II is absolutely amazing. Story mode is great, and if you like it enough there's 2 great expansions as well. You've got Last Stand mode and the standard multiplayer. There's just a ton of content packed in there.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> played the first  one, mostly because my brother was telling me how good it was and loved it. but my favorite is still star craft. did you ever played the "Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2" I like dthat one for 'quickies' it was enjoyable


----------



## kingice10

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The Red Alert series is another favorite. The main C&C series never wowed me.
> 
> You should try the DoW sequel. Dawn of War II is absolutely amazing. Story mode is great, and if you like it enough there's 2 great expansions as well. You've got Last Stand mode and the standard multiplayer. There's just a ton of content packed in there.


 
  x2
   
  DOW is amazing, it's a unique game for me coming from every RTS that I played...tried every Red Alert games even with Mods and still got bored. Now that I don't play RTS, FPS is my new thing but I missed them a lot: Red Alert Series/C&C Series, Dawn Of War, Star Craft, World in Conflict, Battle Realms, Company of Heroes, Supreme Commander...etc.
   
  Since I tried Counterstrike, even joining competition, I rarely play RTS games nowadays. Maybe Crysis was one of the games that converted me.
   
  Count me as weird but I liked MW3, ever since I achieved high kill rate even playing in solo multiplayer without party. BOPS is now too boring for me. Never tried the new BF series, maybe sooner.


----------



## MorbidToaster

If you're not into the SPACE MARINE setting of DOW, give COH a shot, Progger. Basically a World War II setting with the same gameplay. Both are fantastic series.
  
  Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> x2
> 
> DOW is amazing, it's a unique game for me coming from every RTS that I played...tried every Red Alert games even with Mods and still got bored. Now that I don't play RTS, FPS is my new thing but I missed them a lot: Red Alert Series/C&C Series, Dawn Of War, Star Craft, World in Conflict, Battle Realms, Company of Heroes, Supreme Commander...etc.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm a JRPG man first, action gamer second, shooter third.

JRPGs are slim picking nowadays though, since no companies other than Atlus and NIS really publish JRPGs anymore. Square-Enix is a shadow of it's former self, and Namco refuses to release most Tales games outside of japan, which is just idiotic.

That being said, I await for the near release of:

Tales of Graces F
Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk. II (hopefully a LOT better than the first)

and probably gonna pick up

Atelier Totori

at some point...


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'm a JRPG man first, action gamer second, shooter third.
> JRPGs are slim picking nowadays though, since no companies other than Atlus and NIS really publish JRPGs anymore. Square-Enix is a shadow of it's former self, and Namco refuses to release most Tales games outside of japan, which is just idiotic.
> That being said, I await for the near release of:
> Tales of Graces F
> ...


 

 JRPG fan checking in as well.  Looking forward to checking out Tales of Abyss for the 3DS.  Tales of Symphonia(Gamecube) was one of my personal favorite games of all time.  It's really too bad Namco only released a few Tales games states side.  I would've loved to check out some of the original DS Tales of games as well.*sigh*  Oh well.  M.L.E. what are some of your favorite RPGs?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My faves?

Games:

Suikoden II
Final Fantasy VII
Chrono Trigger
Star Ocean 2
Xenogears
Valkyrie Profile
Tales of Vesperia
Kingdom Hearts II
Super Mario RPG
The GBA Fire Emblems

Series:

Final Fantasy
Suikoden
Tales of
Star Ocean
Valkyrie Profile
Fire Emblem
Breath of Fire
Kingdom Hearts
Front Mission

Too many JRPGs to remember...


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Whoops I forgot that but still BF3 beat was a mess so is BF BC2
  
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> You're not confusing the real Battlefield 2 (PC only) with Battlefield: Bad Company 2, are you? BF2 doesn't let you blow up buildings the way BF:BC2 does, and I'd compare the latter's destruction to Mercenaries for sure.
> 
> For that matter, I still think BF2 is a far better game. More balanced due to the stock kits not totally sucking (well, except for the Support class LMG, but he does have ammo packs that everyone else can use) and no overemphasis on unlocks like Battlefield 2142 onward. Damn shame, too, since BF2142 could have been really good if they didn't make you unlock everything.
> 
> On the flip side, Battlefield 1942 did have the best vehicular combat, probably because of the slower pace and less-advanced tech on WWII-era vehicles. I just wish that could be combined with Battlefield 2's infantry combat, and no, Battlefield 1943 is NOT the answer, not by a long shot.


----------



## Digital-Pride

@ M.L.E.
   
  I wish more Mario RPG games were more like the original.  That one had some memorable characters and Bowser was a good guy for once!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

OK Im going to get the DoW 2 and try it out, thanks for the recommendation.
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> My faves?
> 
> *Chrono Trigger*


 

  
  oh god the nostalgia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  SNES had some awesome RPGs (for my age back then)
  Secret of Mana
  Robotreck
  Fire of Breath 1 and 2
  the Legend of Zelda's of course....


----------



## Mysterious

Me and my brother still load up Age of Empires and play it on LAN

 Multiplayer in RTS never gets boring !


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'm a JRPG man first, action gamer second, shooter third.
> JRPGs are slim picking nowadays though, since no companies other than Atlus and NIS really publish JRPGs anymore. Square-Enix is a shadow of it's former self, and Namco refuses to release most Tales games outside of japan, which is just idiotic.
> That being said, I await for the near release of:
> Tales of Graces F
> ...


 
  NEPTUNIA HYPERDIMENSION! Try it, love it!


----------



## MorbidToaster

I used to be a lot more into RPGs but most of the more recent releases have been lackluster. Disgaea is and always will be my favorite series though.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I used to be a lot more into RPGs but most of the more recent releases have been lackluster. Disgaea is and always will be my favorite series though.


 


  My absolute favorite RPG(which happens to be my favorite game of all) is Final Fantasy X.  Maybe we'll see more traditional RPGs one the new portable systems.


----------



## kingice10

Soo MLE you're a hard-core RPG gamer. That's why you value your D7000 so much as it adds more excitement to these titles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The only RPG that I tried in your list is the Final Fantay Series. Also I played MMORPG last time - very addictive.
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> My faves?
> Games:
> Suikoden II
> Final Fantasy VII
> ...


----------



## AltairDusk

I was looking forward to BF3 till the whole mess EA pulled with Origin, I suppose the consolation is my GTX 260's wouldn't have handled it well on decent settings.  I had some fun with BC2 but the last Battlefield I really got into was 1942 and Desert Combat, many many hours went to those two.  
  
  Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> Whoops I forgot that but still BF3 beat was a mess so is BF BC2


 

  
  On another note, got into the Diablo III beta recently and I can't stop playing it, definitely going to be a day 1 buy.


----------



## NamelessPFG

In the midst of all this JRPG talk, I should probably mention that Newegg's got a 48-hour (expires March 1 at 11:59pm PST) promo code for Tales of Graces f pre-orders right now, $48 with free shipping.
   
  EMCYTZT1244
   
  I probably won't be pre-ordering it myself (no PS3, after all), but I'm sure nobody here would complain about saving a bit of money if they had to have it day one, and I can't blame them if Namco keeps making low print runs. *points to Tales of the Abyss 3DS*


----------



## Digital-Pride

Low print runs?  Please don't tell me not many copies were released.  What's wrong with Namco?  They can give us a hundred different Tekken, Soul Caliber games, but they can't bring themselves to do a proper stateside release of a recent Tales game?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think just pre-orders alone, ToGf has over 70,000. Not bad for a series Namco doesn't think would have any sales here. Some games don't even make that in two weeks, let alone pre-orders. As long as their expectations aren't absurd (Namco does tend to have some unusual expectations for sales), I'm hoping that ToGF clears 200,000 quickly. What scares me is that all the pre-orders are undoubtedly from the fans, and that sales will probably decline at a very fast rate once it's out. JRPG fans MUST buy this game for the sake of the future.

As for pre-ordering it, I actually did it with Gamestop, since they have classic costumes for 3 characters, as well as changing the battle music when you wear them! 

http://www.gamestop.com/ps3/games/tales-of-graces-f/92854

I HATE giving Gamestop any money, but this time, it's a must.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Low print runs?  Please don't tell me not many copies were released.  What's wrong with Namco?  They can give us a hundred different Tekken, Soul Caliber games, but they can't bring themselves to do a proper stateside release of a recent Tales game?


 

 I know, right?
   
  While I can't say for sure how bad the situation is (especially since I don't even have my 3DS yet and haven't really started looking for games; if it were shipped via Priority Mail, I'd be using it right now!), this GameSpot thread does have me concerned.


----------



## Digital-Pride

*sigh*  What's wrong with Namco and Capcom nowadays?  First Capcom cancels the highly anticipated Megaman Legends 3 game and has the nerve to blame the fans for it when it was clearly a corporate decision.  Heck even the series' original creator tried to save the project.  Now we have Namco's reluctance to do a proper stateside release of game many have anticipated, including myself.  It's baffling.


----------



## Zombie_X

I gotta make a comment on Gamestop. I purchased a PS Vita yesterday and a few games. Unfortunately Uncharted needs a memory card so I could not play it. No biggie so I go back today and go to buy a 4GB card, but they are charging $10 more than Sony's SRP of $19.99. What Gamestop? I complained and told them they were overcharging and Sony has it priced $10 lower.. The Gamestop employee looked me in the eye and said "then don't buy from us if you have issues with our pricing" in a mean tone. WYF!?!?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Unfortunately this is GameStop's policy. I worked there for 4 years. It's a pretty terrible company throughout. Most of the employees are idiots and jerks. You'll meet a guy that actually has social skills and knows his stuff every now and then. The store I worked at fortunately had quite a few of these employees and we got a lot of 'Those guys down the road (another GameStop) were dicks. I'll shop here from now on.'

 If you can believe it, they treat there employees worse than most customers. They were by far the most paranoid company I've ever worked for about internal theft. Pocket checks every time you leave the store. Whether it's to go to lunch, or your shift is over.
   
  EDIT: And by pockets I mean your socks as well.
  Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I gotta make a comment on Gamestop. I purchased a PS Vita yesterday and a few games. Unfortunately Uncharted needs a memory card so I could not play it. No biggie so I go back today and go to buy a 4GB card, but they are charging $10 more than Sony's SRP of $19.99. What Gamestop? I complained and told them they were overcharging and Sony has it priced $10 lower.. The Gamestop employee looked me in the eye and said "then don't buy from us if you have issues with our pricing" in a mean tone. WYF!?!?


----------



## Digital-Pride

Yikes.  What ever happened to customer service?  Zombie X, how do you like the Vita so far?


----------



## Zombie_X

I love it! I ran across a guy trying to sell his 32GB memory card but Gamestop wouldn't take it. It was not used but the package was opened. I got it for about $69, $40 off retail!
   
  Gotta say the graphics are quite nice and they do surprise me quite a bit!! I didn't think a handheld could look so good.
  
  Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Yikes.  What ever happened to customer service?  Zombie X, how do you like the Vita so far?


----------



## hamzatm

Biggest problem I ever had with playstation portables was the terrible analogue sticks!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Vita's analog sticks are damn good, but still doesn't have enough travel to make FPS games too precise. Its pretty hard to aim in Uncharted. Thank god for auto-aim.


----------



## our martin

i agree in some game shops aswell as hmv in england you do get a bad service from the staff on the desk but they are not all like that,and if i do get some one with a negative vibe i avoid them like the plague and get served in a different part of the shop like down stairs in hmv.it makes you want to buy off the net instead but the only thing that stops me buying off the web is if something goes wrong and you have to send them back..they say we never received the product..


----------



## AltairDusk

I'd give Amazon a shot.  I've never had any issues returning something to them (granted I'm in the US but I expect their customer service should be just as good in the UK).  If I preorder a game for console I use Amazon (Steam wins for PC) and it's almost always waiting for me on release day when I get home from work.
  
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> i agree in some game shops aswell as hmv in england you do get a bad service from the staff on the desk but they are not all like that,and if i do get some one with a negative vibe i avoid them like the plague and get served in a different part of the shop like down stairs in hmv.it makes you want to buy off the net instead but the only thing that stops me buying off the web is if something goes wrong and you have to send them back..they say we never received the product..


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The Vita's analog sticks are damn good, but still doesn't have enough travel to make FPS games too precise. Its pretty hard to aim in Uncharted. Thank god for auto-aim.


 

 I find them to have a very short throw, which worries me. However, it's said that Uncharted just doesn't have a very good aiming response to begin with, since you can't make small adjustments...sort of like the trouble I have when playing Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes and trying to use a sniper rifle. The instant I exceed the deadzone, the view jerks a minimum distance, enough to make the Sniper Wolf fight very, very annoying.
   
  Meanwhile, other games are said to have a better axis response curve for aiming, so maybe it's bearable...except the throw is still too short, like half that of a 3DS Circle Pad. I guess I'll have to wait for the next iteration of the Vita for Sony to implement some better analogs.
   
  For FPSs, I think the solution could be that rear trackpad. If implemented well, it'll allow for more precision, no blatant aim assist necessary. If anything, it's the possibilities that rear trackpad offers that intrigue me most about the Vita; it's just dripping with untapped potential.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The Vita's analog sticks are damn good, but still doesn't have enough travel to make FPS games too precise. Its pretty hard to aim in Uncharted. Thank god for auto-aim.


 


  My face when playing Ad-hoc games of Resistance Retribution on the PSP and take first sniping.


----------



## kingice10

I hope they make another GOW for PSP games...what happened to that series?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The series is doing great. The PSP in western countries however, isn't. 

Make no mistake, GOW will DEFINITELY be on the Vita. Just like all the biggest Sony sellers like Ratchet and Clank, Gran Turismo, Killzone. Just give it time.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





kingice10 said:


> I hope they make another GOW for PSP games...what happened to that series?


 

 not a PSP fan but those were the best 2 games I played.


----------



## kingice10

My old psp was the only haldheld portable gaming device that I had when I was travelling to Europe. Since I was a PC gamer guy that time, I ridiculed the graphics compared to my high-end desktop...but since I can't bring my desktop around, it grew into me. And one of the games that helped me enjoy PSP is GOW. I also enjoyed Patapon and Monster Hunter, but got bored on the latter and left unfinished.

I'm not sure i it will be the same experience with so many gadgets I already have, smartphones,J3 and iems. Even my 3GS games are still unfinished because of my audiophile hobby. So I'm thinking if it's still worth the money to buy the new PSP.


----------



## clarknova

I vote yes.
   
  Gaming sub-forums for this site would make sense. Many headphone addicts are gamers.


----------



## ibage

I think I'm the only person in existence to not like God of War. I bought it on my original PSP but I couldn't get into it. I had similar issues with the first one on my PS2 despite "forcing" my way through it. I was always a big DMC fan and I think the two were too similar for my liking (I get chastised for that argument a lot). I always felt it was rather overrated especially after the second one.


----------



## jude

The video games sub-forum is coming soon, everyone. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The day is won, comrades!
  
  Quote: 





jude said:


> The video games sub-forum is coming soon, everyone. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## chicolom

Awesome!!
   
  Thanks Jude


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





jude said:


> The video games sub-forum is coming soon, everyone. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## HyperionXL

Yayyyyyy!


----------



## kiteki

Quote: 





jude said:


> The video games sub-forum is coming soon, everyone. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## kiteki

So who's going to run it.


----------



## Zombie_X

Awesome! Can't wait for the forum!


----------



## obazavil

Quote: 





jude said:


> The video games sub-forum is coming soon, everyone. Thanks for your patience.


 


  wow!
   
  thanks!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> So who's going to run it.


 



   
  I say you guys let the guy above run it. He looks like an enthusiastic sort. Congrats on getting the new sub forum McProgger.


----------



## Draygonn

Can't wait to discuss TOTL soundwhoring capabilities


----------



## kiteki

You just inspired me to buy nine cans of ravioli.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

We did it guys, we did it.


----------



## bravo4588

awesome!!!!


----------



## kiteki

Mad Lust Envy for admin?


----------



## grokit

So where is it? Is it going to be in the misc. category forums or what?


----------



## our martin

frankenstein for president


----------



## NamelessPFG

I don't believe it. This actually worked out.
   
  Now I'm just wondering if we should keep our gaming guide threads in their current forums, or move and sticky them in the new video gaming lounge...


----------



## MorbidToaster

namelesspfg said:


> I don't believe it. This actually worked out.
> 
> Now I'm just wondering if we should keep our gaming guide threads in their current forums, or move and sticky them in the new video gaming lounge...




I vote MLE's thread be moved and stickied so people will head that way for gaming questions.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

kiteki said:


> Mad Lust Envy for admin?




Lol, no thanks. I'm already too lazy to police the peeps. 

As for moving my thread, I dunno. If people are anything like me, they see the Full-sized section as the 'main' section of Head-fi. They wouldn't see my thread, and start new ones about the same subject.

Hell, it took me half a year to even see this petition. Just one of those areas that don't get much visitors. I'm sure the video game section won't either, but I'll leave a link to it on my sig, as well as the Gaming headphone thread, which should point it out to those who would otherwise miss it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

There's lots of people that link to that thread all over the board though. I suppose it could work or could be a tragedy.
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Lol, no thanks. I'm already too lazy to police the peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CharliyuAndCo

We should probably make a list of games that we want to make threads for so that not many duplicates are created.
   
  Maybe console subforums so that the inevitable PC vs console gaming argument doesn't come up.


----------



## MuppetFace

Excellent news.


----------



## BobSaysHi

I call mod of new subforum.


----------



## hamzatm

Regarding HMV in the UK, I do remember well an incident when one branch didn't accept a return (Skullcandy Smokin' Buds - good days those were ), so we simply walked 10 minutes to another branch and they took it back no problem at all.
   
  The workers are just human after all.
   
  And I can vouch for Amazon in the UK, super service all round - delivery, returns, deals (their price matching is awesome), everything to be honest.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





charliyuandco said:


> We should probably make a list of games that we want to make threads for so that not many duplicates are created.
> 
> Maybe console subforums so that the inevitable PC vs console gaming argument doesn't come up.


 


  I'm Double posting and no one can stop me!!!!!!!
   
   
   
  We should have a General discussion and then sub forums for different genres.


----------



## ipractice

whitecrow said:


> I'm Double posting and no one can stop me!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We should have a General discussion and then sub forums for different genres.




I agree with this. Kind of surprised there aren't more sub sections here.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





ipractice said:


> I agree with this. Kind of surprised there aren't more sub sections here.


 

 Though I certainly have not been perfect about it, I try to not have any more sub-forums than we need.
   
  We'll start with the one, see how it goes; and then, if there's a big need to do so later, consider adding more.
   
  It should be up this week.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy




----------



## leng jai

I have my doubts whether there will be enough traffic to sustain one forum for gaming, let alone sub forums for every genre.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Have to agree. We just need to decide after we 'test the waters' a bit. 
   
  Definitely think it's important to make it known that it's there though so it does get traffic.
  
  Quote: 





leng jai said:


> I have my doubts whether there will be enough traffic to sustain one forum for gaming, let alone sub forums for every genre.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's definitely the biggest issue, is getting others to see these non-Head-fi sections. Plugging it on my thread and putting it on my sig should help. I would hope the other gamers truly interested in the section would also help out.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Well after this meet on the 10th I'll have nothing to link to except an impressions thread for maybe a week. I'll support the Vidya after that.
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> That's definitely the biggest issue, is getting others to see these non-Head-fi sections. Plugging it on my thread and putting it on my sig should help. I would hope the other gamers truly interested in the section would also help out.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> /Mass Effect 3


 


  I'm rather annoyed by the "bug" where your character's appearance wont transfer over in the character importer. Apparently if you made your character in the second game it'll transfer just fine, but if your character was made all the way back in the first game, ME3 wont recognize the character appearance code fully, and you'll have to re-create your character's appearance manually.
   
  Aside from that I've been enjoying the game immensely so far.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

when the Games-fi subforum is up, we'll have to popularize the correct use of the "spoiler" I hate reading stuff about the story line of a game I am about to play.
   
  just in case, this is the wrong use of spoilers.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

muppetface said:


> I'm rather annoyed by the "bug" where your character's appearance wont transfer over in the character importer. Apparently if you made your character in the second game it'll transfer just fine, but if your character was made all the way back in the first game, ME3 wont recognize the character appearance code fully, and you'll have to re-create your character's appearance manually.
> 
> Aside from that I've been enjoying the game immensely so far.




I'm importing from the PS3, which doesn't even have ME1, though all the important decisions on ME1 are made through the digital comic on the beginning of the PS3 ME2.

I didn't like ME1. That menu system was absolutely horrendous. Enough to make me not wanna finish the game. ME2 simplified it, and made it infinitely more accessible.

I'm a FEMSHEP FOR LIFE. If I was MANSHEP, I'd have definitely gone default. Custom male Sheps look horrendous. Default man and ME1/2 femshep look good, though I slightly tweak the femshep. Default ME3 femshep is... just...ugh. Her concept looks better, and not bug eyed. They messed her up.


^Nice.


^Amazing, IF she looked like that, but we get THIS...



What? NO. When her eyes aren't squinting, she looks like her eyes are 3 times the size of other ME femme's eyes.

I'm so glad default ME1/2 FEMSHEP is the first preset outside of the default, weird Femshep.


----------



## MuppetFace

Spoiler: Mass%20Effect%20blather...



 
  I loved the sequel to bits, but the original Mass Effect is still my favorite of the series. Sure, the menu system had problems that could have been easily fixed, the Mako was too awkward to control, elevator rides were silly, and the cover system was clunky making combat frustrating at times; but for me these were minor issues that were far, far overshadowed by the incredible presentation and feel of the game, the atmosphere, and the more "RPG-like" experience compared to the streamlined second game.
   
  I missed the planet-side exploration in the second game, that feeling of vastness that the original achieved by allowing you to roam around the randomly generated terrain. Also the elevators, while slow to the point of absurdity, added a sense of seamlessness. The first game just felt so much more expansive compared to the more restricted and compartmentalized sequel. I also preferred the weapon system where you had cool-down rather than finite ammunition. I thought it was a bit awkward that the sequel made the heat clips out to be an "upgrade." If they were optional and allowed you to bypass cool down then sure, but _having _to use them to prevent your gun from locking down seems like a step back rather than step forward compared to a gun with an inexhaustible firing capability. Really, the second game was all about _limits _compared to the first. You have the aforementioned limited ammo, and limited resources, limited fuel, limited weapon access, limited funds, limited level / mission structure, and even a limited sense of time versus the first game.
   
  Thankfully the sequel was able to find an alternative path to greatness, choosing to hyper-focus on specifics rather than go the route of vastness as in the first. By limiting the structure of the game more it allowed for greater detail and diversity of missions. Rather than the generic cookie-cutter "dungeons" reappearing over and over, you had more unique locations. I think the game was able to fully realize this potential when all the DLC was finally released and you had _some _of the planet-side exploration brought back that was so sorely missing, along with other more variable missions.
   
  Both games are truly great in my opinion, but go about it in a different way. For my own preferences however I still prefer the original Mass Effect.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I HATED the ME2 DLC with planet exploration on the Rover. It was a borefest, IMHO. I'm so glad that was taken out. I also hated the crap out of mining.

Though I have to admit, I prefer a more linear approach in terms of structuring in a game. It allows for better focus on details, instead of an overabundance of mediocrity. It's a shame, I'd have loved to play the first game through and through if it wasn't for the general meh-ness of the actual gameplay. The mythology and story of Mass Effect is just stellar.

I can understand why RPG fans love the first game more. I however, am not a western RPG fan, and appreciated the more action-oriented structure of ME2. I HATE games like Skyrim, Oblivion, Borderlands, Fallout, etc. I thought I was gonna hate Mass Effect 2, but gave it a chance BECAUSE it wasn't like those games. It felt like a Third -person shooter with RPG elements, not an RPG with third person shooter elements.

Ironic, as I love JRPGs, and love them when they have a lot to do. However, linearity is just better for me, with side missions thrown in. When a game is TOO open ended, I get bored.


----------



## MuppetFace

Yeah, I'm the exact opposite. I find most JRPGs utterly boring, predictable, cliche, trite, etc. The only JRPGs I really like are the Shin Megami Tensei series and its offshoots and the Suikoden series. I _loathe_ all next gen Final Fantasy games, and pretty much every other JRPG for the 360 and PS3 I've played. More open-ended games like Dragon Age, Skyrim, and Mass Effect are superior IMHO.
   
  Different boats to float of course.
   
  For me combat in Mass Effect is secondary. The story, character interaction, and exploration are my primary focus. Perhaps that's why I play as an infiltrator. I can avoid up-close combat and just pick off enemies from far away.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I guess what I mean to say, is I like games where it doesn't feel so 'game-y'? And more of an experience. Like Uncharted 2. I'm not talking about cutscenes, but how it didn't feel like a game where you knew what to expect next. That linearity, and set path made the experience that much more memorable, because they could focus entirely on what was happening in front of you, instead of just creating a world and letting go do whatever you want. Certain games (for example: Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Assassin's Creed, etc) feel like once you've played the first 30 minutes, you knew what to expect the rest of the game. I blame it on how open world it is. Again, that's not a problem with the game. I can see the appeal. I'm just saying, it's not for me. 

In short, I'm not a fan of sandbox-gameplay... if you can understand what I'm saying. 

The opposite of sandbox-gameplay is... for example:

Call of Duty
Gears of War
Uncharted
Mass Effect 2
God of War
Devil May Cry
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow

And I agree about current gen JRPGS. They made them TOO linear for the types of games they are. FFXIII shouldn't even be a Final Fantasy to me. The last great FF was IX, IMHO. X I could work with. X-2 was... well it was X-2 I still don't know what to make of it. After that, well... just horrendous.

I do miss JRPGs and their cliches. Lol. Young hero from a backwater town saves the world. YAY! lol.


----------



## MuppetFace

Ah, yeah, I can understand that. I'm most fond of open-ended games that are able to strike a delicate balance in my view between offering linearity in the form of a main storyline to follow and nonlinearity like freedom to complete main objectives in different sequences and tons of optional side quests (so long as they don't devolve into fetch questions or escort missions). For me the first Mass Effect and Dragon Age games hit this balance perfectly. The main plot was very interesting to me, while there was tons to do and tangents to explore. You could plow through the game or spend a long, long time just exploring. The Elder Scrolls are a bit too far into the open-ended camp to maintain my interest as strongly. I really enjoy those games, but they tend to lack a captivating main story line, so I tend to lose interest for a while only to return later and do a bit more, lose interest, come back, lose interest, etc. etc.


----------



## kiteki

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I guess what I mean to say, is I like games where it doesn't feel so 'game-y'? And more of an experience. Like Uncharted 2. I'm not talking about cutscenes, but how it didn't feel like a game where you knew what to expect next. That linearity, and set path made the experience that much more memorable, because they could focus entirely on what was happening in front of you, instead of just creating a world and letting go do whatever you want. Certain games (for example: Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Assassin's Creed, etc) feel like once you've played the first 30 minutes, you knew what to expect the rest of the game. I blame it on how open world it is. Again, that's not a problem with the game. I can see the appeal. I'm just saying, it's not for me.
> 
> In short, I'm not a fan of sandbox-gameplay... if you can understand what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


 

 That's interesting, I've never thought about it that way, so is Shadow of the Colossus open-world or linear?
   
  I like open-world games like GTA or SimCity.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> That's interesting, I've never thought about it that way, so is Shadow of the Colossus open-world or linear?
> 
> I like open-world games like GTA or SimCity.


 


  Skyrim


----------



## chicolom

Fallout 3 was too open for me, and too much RPG.  I don't like having to meticulously manage my inventory because I picked up hundreds of items that burden my weight.  Mass effect 1 also suffered from that a bit.  Bioware clearly took those complaints to heart, as they streamlined it bigtime in the sequel.
   
  Mass effect also has a nice story, and the universe is _ridiculously _fleshed out.  The RPG elements are streamlined enough that I enjoy them without them becoming a burden. 
   
  I like Red Dead and GTA because of Rockstar's entertaining writing and cut-scene execution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Also the engine is just much more fun IMO then Bethesdas.  I like to be able to play around with funny physics in sandbox games, falling down hills and getting hit by vehicles and stuff.  In the Bethesda engine you just glide over the land perfectly smooth.


----------



## kiteki

This is extremely interesting - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_world
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_genres


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

kiteki said:


> That's interesting, I've never thought about it that way, so is Shadow of the Colossus open-world or linear?
> 
> I like open-world games like GTA or SimCity.




SoTC, while having a big world, was pretty linear in it's approach. There wasn't much to do in that but go straight for the Colossi. The game is a masterpiece, yet I felt that they should've had more things to fight. But it was more art than pure game for me. One of the greatest experiences of all time. That's what I mean by experience. The game was pretty limited in what you could do, but you wanted to keep playing to see what happened next. A ton of attention and detail was focused on the colossi and ambience of the world themselves, not so much the actual gameplay.


----------



## kiteki

Are there any other games like SoTC?


----------



## MuppetFace

The creative mind behind SotC also made a game called_ ICO_, and has a game coming out called _The Last Guardian_ at some point.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I enjoyed Ico, but couldn't finish the game. It's a game you pretty much have to focus on completely. If you play it, stop, then return to it at a later date, you CAN get lost, and not fid out where you have to go, due to the amount of backtracking you have to do, and no real confirmation on where you're supposed to be going. It was a pain trying to find out where to go next, so I quit. Ah well.

Castlevania Lords of Shadows isn't an incredibly game, and it has an epic feel like SoTC. Some of the bosses are as memorable.


----------



## Mysterious

All this open-world game talk reminds me, i still need to finish Red Dead Redemption


----------



## MuppetFace

What made SotC brilliant for me was a combination of several factors. First and foremost, the double duty of the bosses serving as the actual platform game-stages, which I've never seen pulled off in such a way prior or since. That's _genius _game design. Secondly the story was very minimalist like _Ico_'s, but was more emotional for me. The effort that the main character was expending to save his loved one was truly apparent and touching. You felt so alone in that game, and the only other remotely self-aware creatures were the bosses you had to kill, a seemingly ambiguous task that blurred morality. Were you _really _doing the right thing? Do these majestic creatures not have just as much right to be there?
   
  The game forces you to confront these questions as you play. For this reason,_ Shadow of the Colossus_ remains one of my all-time favorite games. Its gameplay, narrative prowess, environments, staging, and philosophical implications are second to none in my opinion.


----------



## MuppetFace

I should also add questions of morality are always something I enjoy in videogames, whether subtle as in SotC or more overt as in Mass Effect. I don't like games that shove a particular answer in your face---ie. "this is wrong" or "this is right." I like games that ask questions and leave you to answer. That's another form of _open ended _gameplay.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I should also add questions of morality are always something I enjoy in videogames, whether subtle as in SotC or more overt as in Mass Effect. I don't like games that shove a particular answer in your face---ie. "this is wrong" or "this is right." I like games that ask questions and leave you to answer. That's another form of _open ended _gameplay.


 


  That what I loved about Dragon Age (The first one. The second was bad). That game was nothing but grey. Everything you did have consequences. 
   
  On the same thought, I'm almost done with ME3 and while it didn't have too much conversation control, the choices you make are very heavy. It's better than I thought it would be. There's been nothing but dread the entire game and those choices intensify it.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I should probably put this in the "latest significant purchases" thread instead, but it's more at home here anyway.
   

   
  I've had it for a day and am enjoying it quite a bit; it's about time I replaced my original model DS. However, I'll still have to wait until March 23 for Kid Icarus: Uprising's release; that'll probably be the first 3DS-native game I buy for it, eShop stuff aside.
   
  Also, since this is Head-Fi, I should mention that the headphone jack output is much cleaner than on the original DS, thankfully. No hissing or buzzing as far as I can tell. Doesn't mean than it's an audiophile-grade device (can't even play FLAC or other lossless formats, for beginners), but it's a start.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





ibage said:


> That what I loved about Dragon Age (The first one. The second was bad). That game was nothing but grey. Everything you did have consequences.
> 
> On the same thought, I'm almost done with ME3 and while it didn't have too much conversation control, the choices you make are very heavy. It's better than I thought it would be. There's been nothing but dread the entire game and those choices intensify it.


 


  Yeah, like many DA fans, the second game was disappointing. I grew to like it on its own terms though, as soon as I mentally disassociated it with the former. I think if BioWare called it something other than "II," like referred to it as a spinoff instead, then it would have been better accepted.
   
  Still, I don't think I've ever encountered a BioWare game that unpolished. After replaying the same recycled dungeons by mid-game I really had enough. Not to mention the frustrating relationship glitches.


----------



## Devarika Woulf

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> I should probably put this in the "latest significant purchases" thread instead, but it's more at home here anyway.
> 
> I've had it for a day and am enjoying it quite a bit; it's about time I replaced my original model DS. However, I'll still have to wait until March 23 for Kid Icarus: Uprising's release; that'll probably be the first 3DS-native game I buy for it, eShop stuff aside.
> 
> Also, since this is Head-Fi, I should mention that the headphone jack output is much cleaner than on the original DS, thankfully. No hissing or buzzing as far as I can tell. Doesn't mean than it's an audiophile-grade device (can't even play FLAC or other lossless formats, for beginners), but it's a start.


 
   
  I got one too. Screw the Vita...it's too much money when I already have a PS3 at home. And glad to see you too black too. The Red and Blue models are WAY brighter than online pictures show. Good for kids but not a man.
   
  Hope we get the forum soon!


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





devarika woulf said:


> I got one too. Screw the Vita...it's too much money when I already have a PS3 at home. And glad to see you too black too. The Red and Blue models are WAY brighter than online pictures show. Good for kids but not a man.
> 
> Hope we get the forum soon!


 

 I would've picked up a white one if there were any Ambassador Program-enabled ones in the US, but there weren't, so black seemed like the second-best option.
   
  As for the Vita...I really, REALLY wanted to like it. But between the proprietary accessories (memory cards and even USB cables now), lack of save game management, lack of USB drive mode, really anemic analogs (they have about half the travel from center to edge compared to the 3DS Circle Pad), and other various faults, I couldn't bring myself to buy it even if I could have afforded one. I'll probably get one later anyway, hopefully with a hardware revision to go along with some good games, but that'll be years later.
   
  (And I'm pretty sure they made all those changes with the Vita compared to the PSP to try and stop it from being softmodded/rooted/jailbroken/hacked/etc...if anything, they're just delaying the inevitable and giving us MORE reasons to want custom firmware on the Vita.)
   
  Oh, and as for our new subforum, someone's going to have to make a sticky thread for all the networking IDs and friend codes and whatnot, now that I think about it. Who's going to manage that thread? (Also, if we get enough users, should we break it up per service? For instance, one thread for Steam, one thread for assorted Nintendo friend codes, one thread for XBL, one thread for PSN?)
   
  EDIT: Wait a minute...is it me, or is the (3)DS's "surround" sound option actually binaural? Not sure if it works with headphones, but with the built-in speakers, I notice a distinct QSound-like effect with sounds seeming to be directly beside or even behind my ears.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Vita is the BEST system I have owned. As a hardcore game who has owned practically every popular system since Atari, that's saying a lot. The Vita has so much going for it, its ridiculous.

The gripes people have with the memory cards is unfounded, IMHO. Its typical Sony, so it should be expected by now. Hell, I remember buying a 2gb Pro Duo for over $100 back in the day. $30 for 8gb is fine, and its what I bought. So it costs more than SD cards. That's a price we pay for new, protected technology. The prices will go down, as they always do. I don't think the prices are as ridiculous as people make them out to be. 8gb for $30 is a LOT of space, unless you planon buying all retail games as downloads.

The analogs may not be perfect, but they ARE analogs, something the circle pads just can't compare against. All that travel, not enough in the way of actually precise aiming for shooters. They both lack in that department, but I still prefer actual analogs.

The Vita is still in its infancy, and you can bet your money that a lot of features are going to be added to the actual OS.

I'm ecstatic about the Vita, and I use it everyday. Its only going to get better and better. Suite is going to be out soon, so expect even more for the Vita.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The PSP was easily my favorite portable I've owned. I really want a Vita, but I'm pushing it to the side for audio gear.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chicolom said:


> *Fallout 3 was too open for me, and too much RPG*.  I don't like having to meticulously manage my inventory because I picked up hundreds of items that burden my weight.  Mass effect 1 also suffered from that a bit.  Bioware clearly took those complaints to heart, as they streamlined it bigtime in the sequel.
> 
> Mass effect also has a nice story, and the universe is _ridiculously _fleshed out.  The RPG elements are streamlined enough that I enjoy them without them becoming a burden.
> 
> ...


 
  Uah, fallout 1,2,and tactics....just saying.


----------



## MuppetFace

Eh, I just can't muster much enthusiasm for the Vita at this point. I see the potential, sure, but until it's actualized it's not particularly relevant in my life. _Lumines Electronic Symphony_ and _Touch my Katamari_ are fun though. Looking forward to the port of _Persona 4_ (if the powers that be decide to actually bring it over to the US that is).
   
  Like the PSP, I find myself at this point looking forward to ports and re-iterations of pre-established series.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Portable versions of console games = EXACTLY WHAT I WANT, lol. That and new games of course. Can't wait for Gravity Daze/Rush.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Eh, I just can't muster much enthusiasm for the Vita at this point. I see the potential, sure, but until it's actualized it's not particularly relevant in my life. _Lumines Electronic Symphony_ and* Touch my Katamari *are fun though. Looking forward to the port of _Persona 4_ (if the powers that be decide to actually bring it over to the US that is).
> 
> Like the PSP, I find myself at this point looking forward to ports and re-iterations of pre-established series.


 


  I Died laughing when I saw that in store....


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The Vita is the BEST system I have owned. As a hardcore game who has owned practically every popular system since Atari, that's saying a lot. The Vita has so much going for it, its ridiculous.
> The gripes people have with the memory cards is unfounded, IMHO. Its typical Sony, so it should be expected by now. Hell, I remember buying a 2gb Pro Duo for over $100 back in the day. $30 for 8gb is fine, and its what I bought. So it costs more than SD cards. That's a price we pay for new, protected technology. The prices will go down, as they always do. I don't think the prices are as ridiculous as people make them out to be. 8gb for $30 is a LOT of space, unless you planon buying all retail games as downloads.
> The analogs may not be perfect, but they ARE analogs, something the circle pads just can't compare against. All that travel, not enough in the way of actually precise aiming for shooters. They both lack in that department, but I still prefer actual analogs.
> The Vita is still in its infancy, and you can bet your money that a lot of features are going to be added to the actual OS.
> I'm ecstatic about the Vita, and I use it everyday. Its only going to get better and better. Suite is going to be out soon, so expect even more for the Vita.


 

 The Vita's a technophile's wet dream, that's for sure. Given what the hardware's capable of, I really, REALLY wanted to like it.
   
  The memory card thing may be typical Sony, but that doesn't mean I'll give them a free pass for continuing to do it, especially given the hassles involved with changing memory cards and how expensive they are for the storage without providing ludicrous read/write speeds to justify it. Worse off, even the USB cables are proprietary now, and USB drive mode is apparently gone. Makes it seem worse than the PSP, which you'd expect to be a completely inferior system...and I'm betting that the Vita's still going to get cracked wide open anyway within a few years, and we'll have even more incentives to install custom firmware to get back to the PSP's level of functionality regarding saves, USB storage, and other little things.
   
  The Circle Pads are analog input devices too, so I don't see what advantage the Vita's sticks have, especially when I find them to feel much worse. Also, if 3DS developers were smart (and the likes of Capcom and Konami apparently aren't going by Resident Evil: Revelations and Metal Gear Solid 3D: Snake Eater), they'd use the touchscreen to aim, NOT the Circle Pad Pro, because it's the best thing I've found for aiming on a handheld short of pairing up a Bluetooth computer mouse. They should take a page from Metroid Prime: Hunters and Kid Icarus: Uprising already! As for the Vita, the rear trackpad could work well in much the same way, but I'm not seeing it used that way just yet. Kind of a shame, since I think that rear trackpad is where a lot of the Vita's gaming potential lies, and I don't just mean aiming in shooters. It's an innovative feature that's unusually low-key compared to the rest of the specs...
   
  Finally, I'm sure I'll warm up to the Vita at least a little by the time it's a year old. I certainly didn't like the 3DS all that much at launch either. Modern platforms need some time to get all the firmware bugs out, add some new features (some of which were supposed to be in at launch, but didn't make it in time), bring out the killer apps, and so forth. The Vita's only had about 3 or 4 months, including its time over in Japan, which isn't enough for all of that to get sorted out.


----------



## leng jai

I'm not sure what your problem with the Vita sticks are. There are not amazing but definitely usable and a massive step up from what we've ever had before on a portable.


----------



## NamelessPFG

If I didn't state it clearly before, it's that I think they have too little throw from center to edge as is, about half that of the 3DS Circle Pad. Not a whole lot of room to actually make use of the analog aspect, unless you increase leverage by putting thicker caps on the analog sticks. Also, they might feel a bit better if they had concave tops instead of convex ones.
   
  They're still a step up from the PSP analog nub (which was abysmal), but the 3DS Circle Pad basically spoiled me for analog control on a portable, even if it's basically a larger PSP analog nub with smoother movement and MUCH better placement. Damn shame, too, since I really didn't want a kludgy peripheral like the Circle Pad Pro just to have dual analog control on a portable device. (Honestly, what were they thinking with that thing? Should've been built into the 3DS to begin with if it even crossed their mind. I wouldn't mind a size increase if that's what it takes to implement a second Circle Pad on the right with the face buttons below it (think Wii U tablet controller), a second set of shoulder buttons, and best of all, a larger battery for increased runtime!)
   
  To be frank, I'm not sure how people actually prefer the little Vita sticks without enough movement range, but to each their own. In a matter of opinion, there's no wrong or right. It would be less problematic on a PC or console because you can just change input devices, but that's not so easy on a handheld...
   
  Also note that if I'm being a bit harsh on the Vita, it's because I want Sony to learn from their mistakes and bring out something I would gladly play games on. Since it just got released in North America, there's plenty of time to bring things up to speed; after all, I didn't consider the 3DS to be worth it until the firmware updates added more functionality, the price dropped, and killer apps started releasing a year after its launch.


----------



## WhiteCrow

All this talk of the Vita is making my wallet cringe.


----------



## Ricanlegend

once the vita gets jail broken count me, as for now sony can keep dreaming with those memory card prices.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Once the Vita gets custom firmware of its own, I'm definitely getting one. Custom firmware was actually the reason I got a PSP, since it became much more functional as a result. I could even use plugins like MacroFire to tweak and diagnose that analog nub, and knowing the community, they'll restore save game management, USB drive mode, and everything else I can think of. Won't fix the analogs or the expensive memory cards, but it'll still fix a lot of what bugs me with the system as is, I hope.
   
  Even better yet, they'll make it so that I can port my UMD PSP games over to the Vita. Rip 'em on the PSP, put the images on the Vita, run them in its PSP emulator with a better screen and better controls...that's more like it.


----------



## Currawong

It took me a while, but I managed to find this gaming headset review which I remembered and put it in the forum, as well as the original DT770 headset mod thread. Hope they are useful. I thought they were pretty cool. Now I'm off to catch up with Halo...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not gonna lie, 99% of my posts will now be in just this section. XD


----------



## NamelessPFG

You and me both, especially now that I've found my ideal headphones. Now I can put that money toward more games and gaming-related hardware!
   
  I may still spend a lot of time over in Computer Audio, if only because my PC gaming audio guide is still in there.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Very surprised it wasn't moved.

I still think my thread was better off where it was, but we'll see.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I just noticed this thread isn't stickied.
   
  Someone should fix that before this section grows too large...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

This thread? Lol, this thread is moot now, as the Petition was successful.


----------



## chicolom

This thread could actually be closed now probably...


----------



## jude

If you guys know of threads elsewhere in the forums that you think would better belong in this new forum, PM me with links.
   
  I'll close this thread now. Thanks for the feedback on this, everyone.


----------

